# Erfahrungen kaniabikes



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
stehe vor der Entscheidung "normalschweres MTB" (12,5 kg) Specialized oder leichtes MTB - Kania 24. Insbesondere das Thema "Berggängigkeit" mit nur 8 Gängen beschäftigt mich.

Weitere Punkte: Wirkliche Relevanz der Kurbellänge: Meine Verwirrung: Kurze Kurbel passt besser für kurze Beine - aber Treten geht "schwerer" weil Radius kleiner?

Noch so ein Thema: Kania geht nur ohne Probefahrt - Riiisiko?

Danke im Voraus 

McNulty


----------



## lekanteto (1. Juli 2011)

Die Firma scheint hier wegen Schleichwerbung, etc. einen schlechten Ruf zu haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8298680&highlight=kania#post8298680


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis - nur zur Sicherheit - meine Frage war kein Fake als Aufhänger für "fishing for compliments"  sondern ernstgemeint

Bin gespannt - 1000 Meinungen zu Isla-Bikes... Aber wir sind bergaffin und wer würde auf die Idee Kommen Alpin-Ski in UK zu kaufen 

McNulty


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Die "Entscheidung" würde mir nicht sonderlich schwer fallen. Oder kommst du auf die Idee Dacia Logan statt Mercedes zu kaufen?


----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

Was wär denn da was? Die Komponenten habe ich im einzelnen nicht verglichen (habe mich halt auf das Gewicht versteift) - die Verarbeitung kann ich nicht vergleichen


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Juli 2011)

Zu lange Kurbeln sind schlecht für die Knie. Geometrie vom Kania ist einfach nur übel. Cycletech Moskito ist noch ne gute, leichte Alternative für etwas größere Kids wenns nich aus England kommen soll.


----------



## chris5000 (1. Juli 2011)

Welche Schrittlänge hat denn Dein Nachwuchs?

Denn... 





> Aber wir sind bergaffin


...ist ab 65cm Schrittlänge definitiv kein Widerspruch zu Islabikes: Islabikes CREIG

Aber selbst bei den BEINNs ist mir völlig unklar, warum Du sie als weniger bergtauglich einschätzt, als das kainabike: Beide sind einfach keine MTB und haben nur ein Kettenblatt bei 8 Gängen.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Cycletech Moskito ist ein 20 Zoller. Ein 24 Zoller ist Speedster Q 24.



> Was wär denn da was?


Dreimal darfst du raten.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Juli 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Cycletech Moskito ist ein 20 Zoller.



Ist mit 140mm Kurbel und von Geo trotzdem auf die gleiche Körpergröße ausgelegt...


----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

Bis jetzt habe ich mich um Schrittlänge/Körpergrösse -> Geometrieanforderungen ausrechnen gedrückt, da ich dachte Probefahren reicht. - Daten fehlen - werde sie heute abend nachreichen
Tochter ist 7,5 Jahre alt - 24" Mountainbike (ausgeliehene) passen gerade ohne Überdehnung
@Zaskar: "Zu lange Kurbeln sind schlecht für die Knie. Geometrie vom Kania ist einfach nur übel."
-> Kania hat die kürzeren Kurbeln und warum ist denn die Geometrie übel?

@Chris5000: Islabikes: Ich hatte einen kurzen Mailverkehr und hatte subjektiv (!) nicht den Eindruck dass sich der Beantworter schon mal mit bergauffahren beschäftig hat 
Das 26" ist definitiv zu gross 

@Diman: Ich rate jetzt Specialized ist Mercedes? Aus meiner Sicht macht die Marke eher weniger her - das Package muss stimmig sein und da ich mich jetzt schon mit "Null Know How" geoutet habe ist eben die Frage was stimmiger ist

Die alternativen Fahrräder werde ich mir mal ansehen 

McNulty


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Juli 2011)

Die Aussage zu den Kurbeln war allgemein, sind übrigens gleich lang bei Isla und Kania(beide 140mm) .

24" vs. 20"(auf gleiche Körpergröße ausgelegt) sehe ich mal so wie beim Erwachsenen Trekking vs. MTB - das eine rollt etwas besser geradeaus und kleiner Huckel, mit dem anderen geht fahrtechnisch einfach wesentlich mehr(Velotraum K2 ist da auch ein Kandidat).

Hab grad nochmal geguckt, 24" scheint bei Kania doch nicht ganz so übel zu sein wie deren 20" mit viel zu hohen Tretlagern etc.

Falls der Wiederverkaufswert ne Rolle spielt, kannste bei Isla oder Cycletech z.b. mit 2/3 der Neuwerts rechnen, die Kaniadinger will hingegen keiner.

Ist deine Entscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

"die Kaniadinger will hingegen keiner"

Jakruxifixsaklzementnochallmal - warum denn nicht?


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Was stimmt denn an dem "Package" von Speci nicht? Ist es ein wenig schwerer? Kommt aber mit einer Federgabel und 21 Gängen.


----------



## Pan Tau (1. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> stehe vor der Entscheidung "normalschweres MTB" (12,5 kg) Specialized oder leichtes MTB - Kania 24. Insbesondere das Thema "Berggängigkeit" mit nur 8 Gängen beschäftigt mich.



Vielleicht kannst Du den Einsatzzweck des 24" Bikes etwas genauer beschreiben - benötigt der Nachwuchs wirklich ein MTB für entsprechende Fahrten im bergigen Gelände oder ist das Ziel mehr ein Alltagsbike, mit dem man auch ma abseits der befestigten Wege fahren kann? Welches Bike hat(te) Deine Tochter den bisher und was hat ihr daran gut und weniger gut gefallen? Legt ihr wert auf eine fest installierte Beleuchtung? Welches Budget steht für die Anschaffung zur Verfügung?

Je mehr Input Du lieferst, desto aussagekräftiger und konkreter werden die Antworten


----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

@Diman: Das Speci ist knapp 3 kilo schwerer: 10% des Körpergewichts meiner Tochter, umgerechnet auf mein Körpergewicht würde mein Hardtail dann 21 Kilo wiegen - und wer braucht die Federgabel +13 Gänge wirklich? - Wobei die Frage nach einer kleinen "Untersetzung" wirklich im Raum steht

@Pan Tau
Bike bisher Kalkhoff 3-Gang

Anforderungsprofil Touren:
Gardasee: 
Monte Brione 250 hm, Asphalt
Pregasina 400 hm, Schotter
Moser: Biotopo di Marocche (oder so ähnlich)
Riva-Arco Eisdiele (ging auch mit Kalkhoff)

Voralpen
Um den Ammersse: 45 km, Schotte
Leichte Moser Genusstouren Tegernsee

Feste Beleuchtung braucht es nicht, Schmutzfänger bei Bedarf

Budget 350-500 EUR


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> "die Kaniadinger will hingegen keiner"
> 
> Jakruxifixsaklzementnochallmal - warum denn nicht?



Der Name ist unbekannter und das was man weiss, waren ein paar Aktionen unterster Kanone. Schleichwerbung ohne Ende, anderes Markenbashing, nicht stattgefundene Verlosungen um Werbung zu machen und an Personendaten zu kommen und deutlich fehlende Fachkompentenz mal am Rande(guck dir auf der Startseite von denen mal teilweise die Sattelposition an, damit sollen Kinder ordentlich gefahren sein???). Denke schlechter als es der Inhaber der Marke mehrfach getan hat, kann man seine Firma einfach nicht präsentieren. Das 24" ist ja recht neu glaub ich, die 20"(Wohl haupsächlich verkauft) sind halt auch Mist.

Schlecker hats halt auch schwer verlorene Käufer wieder zu bekommen und Real verkauft wohl auch nicht mehr sooo viel Fleisch.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> @Diman: Das Speci ist knapp 3 kilo schwerer: 10% des Körpergewichts meiner Tochter, umgerechnet auf mein Körpergewicht würde mein Hardtail dann 21 Kilo wiegen


Kania ist mit 10kg angegeben (ob man den Herstellangaben speziell bei Kania glauben soll? ), Speci wiegt vllt. 12kg. 



McNulty schrieb:


> und wer braucht die Federgabel +13 Gänge wirklich?


Jeder, der in den Bergen unterwegs ist. Sollte das bei dir nicht der Fall sein, einfach das Beinn zulegen. Übrigens auch im Flachland wie hier in HH findet man genug Stellen wo man eine Federgabel und +13 Gänge braucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

Klar - in München fahren auch jede Menge Downhillschaukeln rum. 
Das ist ein Punkt wo sich alle (cycletech, kania, isla, bike) einig sind: Federgabel braucht es nicht - u.a. weil die Kinder die Dinger nicht - vernünftig - zum Federn bringen und der Gewichtsnachteil das bisschen Federn locker in den Schatten stellt.

Dasselbe für 21 Gänge - es kommt er auf den Range an. Das einzige Fragezeichen ist es ob es einen "Berggang"/Rettungsring - eben eine größere Untersetzung braucht.

Speci HotRock A1 FS im Laden gewogen 12,6


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Was interessiert mich ob cycletec, isla etc. sich einig sind? Mal abgesehen davon, dass es nicht (ganz) stimmt.







Mein Sohn braucht definitiv eine Federgabel. Ich hab schon bei 16 Zoller mitansehen müssen wie er bestimmte Strecken runterknallt.


----------



## McNulty (1. Juli 2011)

1) schÃ¶n fÃ¼r deinen Sohn - aber immer vorsichtig fahren ;-)
2) Kugst du by Cycletech Moskito oder bei den Erwachsenen?
Zitat Cycletech:
6. Die Ãbersetzung: Unsere Kinder haben uns klar gezeigt, wie die Schaltpraxis im Alltag aussieht: Zwei GÃ¤nge wuÌrden eigentlich genuÌgen. Der kleinste, um den Berg zu bezwingen, und der grÃ¶sste, um schneller als der Papi wieder unten zu sein. Deshalb haben wir das MOSKITO mit (nur) sieben, hinten schaltbaren GÃ¤ngen ausgeruÌstet. Der Einfachheit zuliebe. Mehr GÃ¤nge mit Ãbersetzungen hinten und vorne kÃ¶nnen auch Erwachsene verwirren, aber Kinder sind damit hoffnungslos uÌberfordert. Der SprÃ¶ssling soll sich auf das Fahren konzentrieren kÃ¶nnen und nicht vom Schalten ablenken lassen. Deshalb wird ergonomisch richtig am Lenker mit Drehgriff geschaltet.
7. Die Gabel: Sie ist aus Aluminium, bricht nie und ist superleicht. NatuÌrlich wÃ¤re eine Federgabel verlockend, aber wir haben darauf verzichtet: Erstens braucht eine Federgabel eine gewisse Belastung, damit sie uÌberhaupt einfedert .....


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Bei den Kids, die Geo von Speedster entspricht weitgehend der Geo von Speci (und das Gewicht auch)




> Das Modell SPEEDSTER ist ein cooles Kids Mountain-Bike. Ein leichtes Hardtail für Kinder, die für unser MOSKITO zu groß und für die GIZMOs oder für den
> SHOCKBUSTER noch zu klein sind.
> Es ist mit 24 Gängen und einer Federgabel ausgestattet, um die Wünsche unseres
> Nachwuchses zu befriedigen. Auf eine Hinterradfederung wird zu Gunsten des
> Gewichts und der Wartungsfreundlichkeit bewusst verzichtet.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> NatuÌrlich wÃ¤re eine Federgabel verlockend, aber wir haben darauf verzichtet


Was soll man dazu sagen.


----------



## zaskar76 (1. Juli 2011)

Wenn die Kids nicht ganz extrem in Bikeparks abgehen, überwiegen die Nachteile die Vorteile einer Federgabel aber gewaltig - wenn sie sonst Treppenstufen oder nen 08/15 Singletrail nicht runter kommen, sind se einfach nicht für sowas geboren, macht mein 4 Jähriger bereits mim 16". 

Aber gibt ja auch Kids die meterhohe Sprünge machen, da machts natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Meiner macht gerade eine vollspeedfahrichallesrunter Phase durch. Die Federgabel wird auch ohne meterhohe Sprünge gefördert. Der Kleine fragt sogar wann er endlich ein Fully bekommt. 





ps: bekommt er auch bald.


----------



## McNulty (2. Juli 2011)

Habe mir das Speci mit Tochter drauf im Laden angeschaut. Das Thema Gabel kann man beenden - der Suntour-Schei... federt mit meiner Tochter drauf 0,0. Event. federt sie wenn wir einen 1 Meter Drop hinlegen. Aber dafür müssten wir erst Dimans Sohn einfliegen.

Ich schau mal ein Forum nach Tuning-Möglichkeiten durch...

Aber sagt mal - ich kann doch nicht ein Rad kaufen an dem die angebauten Teile nicht funktionieren nur weil das Rad rot ist und "Specialized" draufsteht.

Bin übrigens noch einem anderen Tip aus dem Forum gefolgt. Merida Dakar - da federt es - es geht also - ich fühle mich verarscht - besonders wenn man sich mal die Web-Seite von Spec. anschaut


----------



## chris5000 (2. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal - ich kann doch nicht ein Rad kaufen an dem die angebauten Teile nicht funktionieren nur weil das Rad rot ist und "Specialized" draufsteht.



Natürlich nicht: Wäre der Aufdruck "Specialized" auf Kinderrädern irgendwie ein zuverlässiges Qualitätsmerkmal, gäbe es u.U doch dieses Unterforum hier garnicht oder es zumindest wäre weit kleiner. 
Denn Hotrocks stehen ja mehr oder minder flächendeckend in den Radläden und Raddiscountern Deutschlands rum. 
Wenn die es einfach wären, könnte jeder der ein gutes Kinderrad braucht einfach vom nächsten Weg zum Briefkasten oder Bäcker unterwegs noch schnell auch ein Hotrock im Vorbeigehen einkaufen, die Kinderradfrage wäre gelöst und niemand müsste sich hier noch registrieren...

Ist aber irgendwie nicht so


----------



## pebcak (2. Juli 2011)

Eventuell mal noch das Marin Bayview Trail anschauen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (3. Juli 2011)

Oooooder aber die dollen 50mm-Dinger, die nichtmal den vollen Federweg ausnutzen oder durchschlagen, einfach weg lassen und nen dicken Reifen nehmen der wirklich gut federt.

Aber beim Reifen kommts dann wahrscheinlich wieder auf 100Gramm Mehrgewicht an während mehr als nen halbes Kilo an den Gabeln gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## McNulty (3. Juli 2011)

"Die Federgabel weglassen" war ja der Aushangspunkt für das Forum. Dann sind wir über "willst du einen Mercedes oder einen Dacia" und "Federgabel braucht es in Hamburg unbedingt" etwas vom Thema abgekommen. 
Na Ja - es der Grund für Speci war die Mega Range Kassette....

Ich denke ich mach es mir jetzt einfach - OptikOptikOptik


----------



## McNulty (3. Juli 2011)

Und Marin: 
Gabel: Suntour XCT-JR


----------



## pebcak (3. Juli 2011)

Sorry, ich ging vom 2010er aus, das hatte noch ne 70mm Spinner (die nicht die leichteste ist, aber federt).


----------



## Diman (3. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> "Die Federgabel weglassen" war ja der Aushangspunkt für das Forum. Dann sind wir über "willst du einen Mercedes oder einen Dacia" und "Federgabel braucht es in Hamburg unbedingt" etwas vom Thema abgekommen.
> Na Ja - es der Grund für Speci war die Mega Range Kassette....


Boah, Alter. Kauf dir ein Kaniabike, dann kannst du uns als Erster die Erfahrungen schildern.


----------



## chris5000 (3. Juli 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Kaniabike, dann kannst du uns als Erster die Erfahrungen schildern.



Ja. Wäre interessant. Bisher gab es ja immer nur "Erfahrungsberichte" vom Verkäufer selbst. . Wer weiß, vielleicht ist zumindest das 24er ja gar nicht so schlecht, wie wohl das 20er. Nur verdammt uncool bleibt die Marke m.E. halt trotzdem noch auf lange Zeit, nach den ganzen merkbefreiten, ultrapeinlichen Aktionen hier und anderswo.

...wobei: selbst wenn Du jetzt eins kaufst und hier einen positiven Erfahrungsbericht ablieferst, könnte ich persönlich mich angesichts der ganzen Geschichten glaube ich kaum des Verdachts erwehren, dass Dir von kaina als Reaktion auf diesen Thread hier ein kostenloses Rad via PM angeboten wurde, um den Erfahrungsbericht etwas netter zu bekommen... (nicht wirklich ernst gemeint)

...

p.s: "Federgabel macht unbedingt Sinn" oder "Specialized=Mercedes" - Diese Standpunkte halte ich auch für fragwürdig. Mir war oben auch unklar, was da mit Dacia und was mit Mercedes gemeint war und wieso.


----------



## McNulty (3. Juli 2011)

Anderer Ansatz:
Nach Papi wählt die Technik versuche ich mal Tochter wählt nach Gefühl  - dann geht das Radeln eh besser. 
"Das Spiel wird im Kopf gewonnen"


----------



## Cyborg (4. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aber sagt mal - ich kann doch nicht ein Rad kaufen an dem die angebauten Teile nicht funktionieren nur weil das Rad rot ist und "Specialized" draufsteht.


Das Mädchenrad ist aber nicht rot. 







Hast du deinen Hädler gefragt warum die Gabel nicht funktionert? Vllt. schon eine E-Mail an Specialized geschrieben und dort gefragt warum die keine funktionierende Gabel einbauen. Hier gibt es übrigens ein Suntour-Unterforum dort kannst mal auch nachhaken. Warscheinlich verbaut Suntour einfach viel zu starke Federn.


ps: Woher kennt ein Ahnungsloser Keniabikes? Insidertipp?


----------



## McNulty (4. Juli 2011)

Das Jungenrad ist rot 
Habe einen Thread im Suntour-Forum eröffnet und der Händler (Alpha-Bikes Muc) wollte sich noch mal bei Specialized erkundigen.
-> Alles schon alles abgearbeitet 

Kania wurde mal in irgendeinem Thread nebenbei erwähnt. 

Wenn man den Thread nochmal durchliest SUCHE ich jemanden der für Kania Werbung machen würde - weil ich das Rad nicht kenne.

Zum einen scheint das Rad niemand zu kennen - zum anderen scheint es aber klar zu sein dass es nichts taugt. Sicher ist nur 
- das Merida Dakar gefällt meiner Tochter nicht
- Specialized hat das "Federgabel-Issue"
- Cycle-Tech ist zu klein 
- Kania: Zu kaufen die Katze im Sack ist nicht des Kalifen Geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (4. Juli 2011)

Von maxx bikes gibt es noch ein 24er. Da kann man sich auch die Farbe selbst aussuchen


----------



## chris5000 (4. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Sicher ist nur
> - das Merida Dakar gefällt meiner Tochter nicht
> - Specialized hat das "Federgabel-Issue"
> - Cycle-Tech ist zu klein
> - Kania: Zu kaufen die Katze im Sack ist nicht des Kalifen Geschmack



In der Aufzählung Deiner Ablehnungsgründe hat Du noch vergessen:

- In UK sind die Berge nicht hoch genug...


----------



## McNulty (4. Juli 2011)

Ups, da hast du recht. Da gibt es sogar eine ausführliche Begründung
Subjektiv (Meine eignene Subjektivität): Ich bin anscheinend auf eine feste Isla-Fangemeinde gestossen. Finde ich erst mal gut - hätte mir auch geholfen. Thema ist nur das ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann warum Isla so toll ist  und Kania so schlecht. Nach der Federgabel-Diskussion mit einigen Isla-Fans  kann ich die Subjektivität nicht einschätzen.

Objektiv: Ganz zum Anfang zurück: Wenn ich sicher abschätzen könnte, dass mir die 8 Gänge Isla reichen (und Isla wieder nach Germany liefert) hätte ich nach dem Forum-Feedback das Ding schon bestellt oder positiv formuliert - ich fand die SRAM/Shimano Mega Range echt schick


----------



## Cyborg (4. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Thema ist nur das ich immer noch nicht nachvollziehen kann warum Isla so toll ist  und Kania so schlecht. Nach der Federgabel-Diskussion mit einigen Isla-Fans  kann ich die Subjektivität nicht einschätzen.


 Weil Kaniabikes bis jetzt nur durch ein total vermurkstes 20 Zoller und peinliche Aktionen hier im Forum aufgefallen ist. Reicht dir das immer noch nicht? Bist du ein Kania-Fan oder was?


----------



## McNulty (4. Juli 2011)

Ich bin ein Fan von Fakten - Kania - Specialized - Isla - Maxx - usw. Und sorry - danach bekomme ich eh keine Antworten mehr - eure alten Forumgeschichten interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht.

Trotzdem danke, dass ihr eure Zeit opfert um mir weiterzuhelfen. Besonders an die, die mir mit Tips weitere Alternativen aufgezeigt haben  

Gruss und Kuss 

McNulty


----------



## McNulty (4. Juli 2011)

Ach ja und der Hinweis auf das Bike mit K vorne kam hier aus dem Forum. Lekanteto 13.3. (Danke dafür). 



> Von Kaniabikes soll es ab Ostern auch ein 24er Rad geben. Die Daten des 20er find ich recht gut.


 
Ich hoffe er oder sie wird dafür jetzt nicht ausgestoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lekanteto (4. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> eure alten Forumgeschichten interessieren mich eigentlich gar nicht.


Du hast deinen Thread "Erfahrungen kaniabikes" genannt. 
Wenn dir Forumsmitglieder ihre persönlichen Erfahrungen mitteilen, nennst du es "alte Forumsgeschichten".
Das empfinde ich abwertend.

Ein Forum ist kein kommerzieller Service für dich wo du nur professionell recherchierte, objektive Fakten geliefert bekommst.

Wenn du Spaß am Diskutieren hast, dann kannst du zu jedem Kommentar deine Meinung dazu schreiben.
Wenn du eher an Informationen interessiert bist, dann ist es manchmal geschickt, einige Antworten einfach so im Raum stehen zu lassen.



McNulty schrieb:


> danach bekomme ich eh keine Antworten mehr





McNulty schrieb:


> Ich hoffe er oder sie wird dafür jetzt nicht ausgestoßen


Im Kinderbikes Unterforum haben wir uns doch noch alle lieb


----------



## McNulty (8. Juli 2011)

Der Drops ist gelutscht
- Ergebnis: Specialized Hotrock A1
- Gründe: 
1) Sieht super aus, gefällt meiner Tochter
2) Gabelthema hat im Verhältnis zu Grund 1) Prio 10 - selbstkritisch: Wahrscheinlich typisches "Papatechnikdetail"  

Letztendlich wird der Erfolg der Radtouren nur bis zu einem gewissen grad vom Rad abhängen - dafür haben wir jetzt die Grundlage - der Rest vom Kind - schauen wir mal

Vielen Dank für die Diskussionsbeiträge und Tips

McNulty


----------



## Pan Tau (8. Juli 2011)

McNulty schrieb:


> Der Drops ist gelutscht
> - Ergebnis: Specialized Hotrock A1
> - Gründe:
> 1) Sieht super aus, gefällt meiner Tochter
> ...



Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Entscheidung und Deiner Tochter allzeit gute und sichere Fahrt!

Wäre nett, wenn Du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos sowie das Gewicht des fahrfertigen Bikes posten würdest.


----------



## phwi (13. Juli 2011)

so leute, ich bin hier sicher der einzige, der dem sohn ein kania 24 gekauft hat. über räder zu urteilen, die man noch nie life gesehen hat, ist schon etwas seltsam...

fazit: gemeinsam zusammengebaut, draufgesetzt, abgedüst...superleicht, prima geo für einen grad 7jährigen (andere 24" haben 13"-RAHMEN und sind viel zu groß, sattel imm ganz unten, kania hat 11" und passt super)

tuningpotenzial hats auch noch...man kann es bestimmt 300g leichter machen...die kendareifen sind erstmal gut, mowjoes aber eine echte geländealternative...

und über isla liest man eben auch viel negatives (schlechte materialien etc.), aber urteilen kann ich nicht.

kania ist leider sehr teuer...aber letztlich allemal das geld wert, wenn die steppkes auch mithalten können auf der tour und nicht wegen "übergewicht" die lust verlieren. 

und: es gibt auch geschäfte, wo man kania testen kann...ich hab mich jedenfalls fernschriftlich per mail beim fachhandel beraten lassen und dann auch dort bestellt...war letztlich sogar billiger als bei kania direkt.


----------



## chris5000 (13. Juli 2011)

phwi schrieb:


> und über isla liest man eben auch viel negatives (schlechte materialien etc.)



Hast Du da mal ein oder zwei Links, die nicht zur privaten Homepage cortnitz.de des Verkaufsleiters von kaniabikes (laut velobiz.de)  und Inhabers von kaniabikes.de (laut Impressum) Stefan V. oder einem seiner Forenbeiträge unter einem seiner Nicks "wakiya", "noxbiker", "waki", "tandembiker", "Matze75" oder "Isabelle" ... führen?

Denn mit Ausnahme von nicht sonderlich robustem Lack ist mir bis dato eigentlich keinerlei echte Kritik an Islabikes bekannt.


----------



## phwi (13. Juli 2011)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Hast Du da mal ein oder zwei Links, die nicht zur privaten Homepage cortnitz.de des Verkaufsleiters von kaniabikes (laut velobiz.de)  und Inhabers von kaniabikes.de (laut Impressum) Stefan V. oder einem seiner Forenbeiträge unter einem seiner Nicks "wakiya", "noxbiker", "waki", "tandembiker", "Matze75" oder "Isabelle" ... führen?
> 
> Denn mit Ausnahme von nicht sonderlich robustem Lack ist mir bis dato eigentlich keinerlei echte Kritik an Islabikes bekannt.



sag ich ja, ich kanns nicht beurteilen...und eventuell sind alle negativen berichte über isla von kania forciert...in diesem tread hier scheints mir aber genau umgekehrt zu sein...hier wurde nur mit seltsamsten argumenten über kania geschimpft...obwohl scheinbar keiner eines hat.

letztlich bleibt festzuhalten, dass 12kg für ein 24" kinderad viel zu schwer sind um man in jedem fall eine leichte alternative suchen sollte, eagl welcher hersteller...viele gibts ja nicht.


----------



## phwi (13. Juli 2011)

und mit dem werterhalt ist das auch so eine sache:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290586074585&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

0 Gebote

EDIT: wurde neu eingestellt und hat nun 2 Gebote, wer als ein schnäppchen amchen will:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Islabike-Beinn-2...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item43a8479b3a


----------



## McNulty (13. Juli 2011)

Schade - die Antwort kam zu spät 



> so leute, ich bin hier sicher der einzige, der dem sohn ein kania 24 gekauft hat. über räder zu urteilen, die man noch nie life gesehen hat, ist schon etwas seltsam...


ja - das hat mich auch gewundert - du warst der erste mit echten Erfahrungen

Mein Fazit ist: Die Argumente zum Gewicht liegen auf der Hand - jeder muss selber bewerten ob er dem folgt.

Meine Versuche mit dem Fachhandel waren eher gemischt - nach zwei Wochen kannte ich mich besser aus als die Verkäufer.
Aussagen Fachhandel: Es gibt keine Kinderräder ohne Federgabel, Conway das beste Moutainbike auf dem Markt (... wiegt 15 kg), Specialized verbaut nur die besten Komponenten, kürzere Kurbeln braucht es nicht, haben wir nicht, gibt es nicht, es gibt keine leichten Kinderräder - und dabei waren die Aussagen natürlich (kein Vorwurf) von dem geprägt was im Laden steht. Der Höhepunkt war der Händler der offen zugab, dass das Kinder-MTB nur zur Abrundung im Laden steht..

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## phwi (13. Juli 2011)

Fachhandel:

ich kann http://woba-radstudio.de/ empfehlen... auch wenn nach eigenen aussagen von herrn bacher "rat und tat"-verbandelung mit funtrailer (kania) besteht. die beratung war aber völlig markenneutral. 

habe ich gefunden, nachdem ich nach kinderräder und tuning gesucht hatte... http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html

@alle: die viralen werbemethoden von kania sind sicherlich zu hinterfragen, aber überlegt mal, wie man mit einer guten idee in deutschland auf den markt kommt? sicher nicht immer mit nettigkeiten...problem sind letztlich die "FACHhändler"...und wäre mehr von den kanias, cycletechs, velotraums etc. bei den händlern bekannt bzw. vorhanden, wären die sicherlich auch preislich attraktiver.

beste grüße
ph


----------



## phwi (13. Juli 2011)

und noch eine alternative gerade bei den kleinen kinderrädern ("normale" 5jährige sind mit 16" singlespeed und rücktritt definitiv sicherer unterwegs als auf 20" mit freilauf und kettenschaltung): http://scoolbike.de/home.php?PHPSESSID=24d4abace1be9f482074bc374003bdac

hier stimmt dann auch der preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (13. Juli 2011)

Im Rahmen der Recherche bin ich auch auf 
http://www.kugelblitz-kinderraeder.de/ gestossen - der Laden hat fast alle der "leichten" Marken.
Aber wie oben geschrieben: Letztendlich wollte ich eine "richtige" Schaltung Gewicht hin oder her - das Rad könnte evt. schon 3 Jahre halten wer weiss.
Das rote Rad hatte das Approval von meiner Tochter - wenn ein "ungesehenes" Rad nicht Gefallen gefunden hätte ich mit dem Gewichtsargument keinen Blumentopf gewonnen.

Und was anderes: ein klein wenig dekandent ist die (meine eigene) Diskussion schon - Kinderräder für z.T. über 1000 DM ist schon ne krasse Sache  . Ist natürlich schön wenn man es sich leisten kann - sollte man dann auch - warum nicht. Und früher war nicht alles besser - aber Generationen haben mit 20kg Hollandrädern auch Spass gehabt.
Ich beneide und bewundere die Kollegen bei denen Hobby - Handwerkliches Geschick und Zeit zusammenkommen und die Bikes "selber" bauen 

Mc Nulty


----------



## chris5000 (13. Juli 2011)

phwi schrieb:


> und mit dem werterhalt ist das auch so eine sache:
> 
> EDIT: wurde neu eingestellt und hat nun 2 Gebote, wer als ein schnäppchen amchen will:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Islabike-Beinn-2...rt_Kinder_und_Jugendräder&hash=item43a8479b3a



Da wette ich sonstwas drauf, dass das kein Schnäppchen wird.


----------



## McNulty (13. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Islabike-Beinn-24...item43a8479b3a 

Na wie soll es denn ein Schnäppchen werden wenn der Link hier im Isla-Fan Forum landet 

Aber viel wichtiger: Warum steht denn in der Produktbeschreibung "kaum gebraucht" - evt. hat sich der Vater / die Mutter auch zuviel Gedanken über die Produktauswahl gemacht? 

Ca. drei Jahre alt - auch noch andere Reifen aufgezogen - Kind hatte anderes zu tun - natürlich alles Spekulation

Also Super Bike - ist aber trotzdem in der Garage gelandet - es liegt halt nur zum Teil am Rad aber eben auch am Fahrer

oder der IslaFan-Club opfert ein Bike aus dem Bestand um den Wert zu beweisen 

McNulty


----------



## zaskar76 (13. Juli 2011)

Über was man sich so alles Gedanken machen kann.


----------



## acmecorp (10. Dezember 2011)

phwi schrieb:


> so leute, ich bin hier sicher der einzige, der dem sohn ein kania 24 gekauft hat. über räder zu urteilen, die man noch nie life gesehen hat, ist schon etwas seltsam...



Hallo phwi,
da du der Einzige mit Kania-Erfahrung bist... Gibst du uns mal einen Zwischenstand?


----------



## phwi (12. Dezember 2011)

...es macht ihm weiterhin spaß damit. nichts kaputt, trotz treppenfahren etc.
die kettenschaltung ist nicht das beste modell, und der käfig ist zu lang für eine 8er kassette, könnte man auch gegen 105er o.ä. tauschen...das rad ist schön leicht...der sattel ist zu groß für einen schmalen normalgroßen 7jährigen, die sattelstütze ist standardmäßig mit versatz...das werden wir beides demnächst mal testweise ändern.

grundsätzlich dürfte das rad auch preiswerter sein, was die komponenten angeht...aber der rahmen ist gut, 24er starrgabeln scheint es einzeln nihct zu geben  und wenn die konkurenz es nicht besser macht, ist es wirtschaftlich nachvollziehbar


----------



## acmecorp (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke. Meine Tochter ist zwar auch schmal aber eher groß (aktuell 134/63), dann sollte das ja gut passen. Im Frühjahr braucht sie auf jeden Fall ein 24er. 

Leichte Starrgabeln hat Kania übrigens selbst im Angebot, allerdings scheinen sie 500% Marge aufzuschlagen...


----------



## phwi (13. Dezember 2011)

ja eben, starrgabeln gibts bei kania, aber nicht bei der konkurenz...


----------



## Pan Tau (14. Dezember 2011)

phwi schrieb:


> ja eben, starrgabeln gibts bei kania, aber nicht bei der konkurenz...



...also solch eine Pauschalaussage schreit ja geradezu nach Korrektur 

MTB Cycletech Moskito & Moskito Buzzz: http://www.mtbcycletech.com/web/mtb/de/bicycles/off-road_2011/moskito.html

velotraum K1 & K2: http://velotraum.de/modelle/velotraum-kinderraeder-k-1-und-k-2

Islabikes Beinn: http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn24.html

Puky Skyride: http://www.islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/beinn24.html

....

Und falls sich die Aussage nur auf die Gabel bezog, so ist sie dennoch nicht richtig - bei den oben genannten Herstellern bekommt man direkt oder indirekt (über den Fachhandel) durchaus auch "nur" eine entsprechende Gabel.

Das grundsätzliche Probleme sehe ich allerdings eher im jeweiligen Gewicht sowie beim jeweiligen Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phwi (14. Dezember 2011)

klar gings NUR um die gabel...
ja, auch spezialized hat(te) 24er mit starrgabel, cube hat auch welche...aber eine passende EINZELN zu kaufen ist zumindest nicht einfach...

hier (noch)mal was zum thema allgemein:

http://woba-radstudio.de/kid-bikes.html


----------



## 964cup (5. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, nachdem mir hier im Forum viele Informationen zugekommen sind, mÃ¶chte ich meine Erfahrungen schildern.
Der Wunsch war, ein leichte Rad fÃ¼r die Junioren (5 und 6,5, fahren keine Rennen) zu erwerben. Nach mehrstÃ¼ndigem Lesen im Internet war klar, dass eine mÃ¼ndliche Beratung und das direkte Probieren unerlÃ¤sslich sind. Da Renningen nicht so weit von Ludwigsburg entfernt ist, habe ich einen Termin bei WoBa-Radstudio (Specialized, Kania, Cycletech) ausgemacht und binDienstagnachmittag hin. In den drei Stunden dort blieb keine Frage unbeantwortet und es wurden einige Sachen klar gestellt:
Kaniabikes (20â) mit hohem Tretlager gibt es nicht mehr. Nachdem sich ein Fachmann der Sache angenommen hatte, wurde das Rahmendesign geÃ¤ndert. War aber zu klein fÃ¼r den Kleinen.
Das 24â Kania wurde so angepasst, dass ein Federgabeleinbau mÃ¶glich ist. Macht aber keinen Sinn, weil das Rad dann zu schwer wird.
So wurde ein Punkt nach dem anderen abgearbeitet.
Jetzt war das Probegefahren angesagt und  die Jungs haben sich fÃ¼r ein Moskito 20â und das Kania 24â entschieden. Beide RÃ¤der sind im Moment noch ein bisschen zu groÃ, aber die Jungs konnten schon gut damit umgehen und dÃ¼rften bald sehr gut drauf passen. Wolfgang Bacher hat die Beratung und Anpassung persÃ¶nlich gemacht. Er wirkt auf mich sehr erfahren (KinderfahrrÃ¤der) und absolut neutral. So wie ich ihn verstanden habe, ist er deutschlandweit der wohl umsatzstÃ¤rkste Laden im Kinderbereich. Er betreut auch eine sehr groÃe Kinder- und Jugendradgruppe. Diese Kompetenz strahlt er auch aus.
Nachdem klar war, was wir nehmen, hat er uns noch zum Tuning beraten. Wir haben nur die Achsen getauscht, beim Moskito die Pedale und Griffe. Reifen wollten wir erst mal so drauf lassen. Jeder bekam noch eine Klingel und einen Flaschenhalter. Das wurde sofort montiert und geprÃ¼ft. Fahrrad ins Auto und fertig.
Mir hat die Beratung sehr gut gefallen und ich kann den Gang nach Renningen sehr empfehlen. Es wird einem nix aufgeschwÃ¤tzt und der eventuelle Mehrpreis gegenÃ¼ber dem reinen Internetkauf wird mehrfach durch das auch mitverkaufte know how aufgewogen.
Gestern war ich eine Runde (12km) joggen und wurde von meinen zwei Jungs begleitet. Mit dem Schalten hat der Kleine noch Probleme, aber Ã¼ber Stock und Stein, sowie die Berge rauf und runter war kein Problem. Die RÃ¤der sind so schÃ¶n leicht, das hÃ¤tte ich mir als Kind auch gewÃ¼nscht.
Mal sehen wie sich die RÃ¤der Ã¼ber die Jahre bewÃ¤hren.


----------



## Mamara (5. Juli 2012)

Ich würde noch rund 20mm kürzere Kurbeln ans Moskito machen, wenn es eh noch fast zu groß ist. 140mm ging mal so gar überhaupt nicht bei unserem...

Zur Kompetenz sag ich mal nix weiter, wenn man 1,20-Männeken damit rum fahren lassen will...
Naja, hab ich wenigstens schon ne brauchbare Kurbel fürs nächste 24" - in 3 Jahren oder so


----------



## McNulty (13. Juli 2012)

@964cup: Wenn ihr damit auch mal in die "Berge" (400 HM - 8% Steigung) fahren solltet sag doch mal wie es beim 7Gang Kania mit der Übersetzung klappt.

Grüsse McNulty


----------



## FreddyCH (16. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich habe mit großem Interesse den Beitrag gelesen und  möchte als Kaniabike-Besitzer meine Erfahrungaustauschen.
Ich möchte zuerst grundsätzlich meine Meinung sagen, über die Größe der Fahrräder fürKinder, die MTB Rennen fahren möchten.
Ich denke, dass ein 7. jähriges bzw. 8 jähriges Kind (U9)mit normalem Wachstum ein 20 Fahrrad mit Kurbellänge 140 mm fahrensollte und 9. jähriges bzw. 10. jähriges Kind (U11) ein 24 mit Kurbellänge150mm Fahrrad fahren sollte.

Meiner Erfahrung nach handelt es sich um ein Kaniabike 24für unsere Tochter  (8,5 Jahre alt), dieMTB Rennen fährt.
Gekauft wurde es im Oktober 2011, damit unsere Tochter dieWintervorbereitung mit dem neuen Bike absolvieren konnte. 
Das Bike komplett neu zusammengebaut und eingestellt fürunsere Tochter (Tochter Körpermaß im Okt.2011, 124/59 cm). Vorbau  70 mm,7° negativ mit Flachlenker. (siehe Bilder 0119) 

Das Bike wiegt ca.9,6 kg mit Pedalen. Die Kurbellängebeträgt 150 mm mit  32Z und 8f 11-32 hinten. Somit völlig ausreichend fürviele Touren und Geländeaktionen. Nur bei langen und steilen Aufstiegen kommtdie 32Z zu kurz und benötigt ein zusätzliches Kettenblatt 22Z. 

Zur Geometrie: Wenn die Sattelhöhe richtig eingestellt ist(Sattel-Tretlager senkrecht), kommt das Kind im Sitzen auf den Sattel. Die Füßekommen dabei nicht in Berührung mit dem Boden, was ganz normal bei dieserLaufradgröße ist. Achtung, diese Rahmengeometrie ist nicht geeignet für eineFedergabel. Es bedeutet, dass der Steuersatz (Boden-Steuersatz) in diesem Fallca.5 cm tiefer ist. Ich finde, dass der Rahmen gut proportioniert ist. Vorallem beim Radabstand und der Oberohrlänge. Das Bike kann gut wachsen mit demKind. Nur, dass die Eltern alle 2 - 3 Monate die Sattelhöhe, Satteltiefe undVorbaulänge kontrollieren, und wenn nötig neu einstellen sollten.

Ausstattung und Gewicht: Original wiegt das Bike ca. 9,6 kgmit Pedalen. Also selbst für "Nicht-Hobbyschrauber" ist das Bikeschon super leicht im Vergleich mit einem Cube 240 oder einem Merida Dakar. Esbenötigt nur noch wenige Nachbesserungen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind 3Kettenblätter und eine Federgabel überflüssig und überfordert nur unnötig dasKind bei der Schaltung. Außerdem behindert es das Kind beim generellen Handlingdes Bikes wegen des Übergewichts auf dem Vorderrad.



Nachhaltigkeit und Wiederverkauf: Nach 9 Monaten und 1300 kmMTB Training und mehreren Rennen ist der Rahmen und Laufradsatz immer noch imTopzustand. Der Rahmen ist wie zuvor und das Laufrad ist ebenfalls makellos undeiert nicht. Der Rest, also ein paar noName Komponenten, Sram und Shimano Basicgehen auch nicht kaputt. Beim Wiederverkauf bei Ebay ist ein Kaniabikevielleicht ein NoName Bike, auf MTB Rennen aber haben schon drei Personenversucht, mir das Bike abzukaufen. Das Bike wird nur von Kennern nachgefragt. J

Nur muss ich noch sagen, dass ich, um ein echtrenntaugliches MTB zu bekommen, noch viele Komponenten ausgetauscht habe.
Das ist im nach hinein ein bisschen übertrieben, aber wennman einmal mit Tuning anfängt gibt es kein Ende mehr und wird teuer.
Das Ergebnis ist hier zu sehen (siehe Bilder 0005,0226)

Einstellung für unsere Tochter (am Juli 2012, 129,5/60,5 cm)
Mit  32-22Z und 9f 11-32 Kurbelläge 150mm. Vorbau 70 mm7°negativ mit Flachlenker.
Gesamtgewicht, wie auf dem Bild 8,34Kg

Viele Grüße
Freddy


----------



## Steffl (17. Juli 2012)

Kaniabike Twenty Small vs. Islabikes Beinn 20 Small

Nach lesen des ganzen Threads konnte ich nur 2 Kritikpunkte finden, die Kania als Fahrrad betreffen:
Zu hohes Tretlager und lange Kurbel.
Beides wurden behoben. Statt schräg aufgenommener Fotos gibt es jetzt klare Daten in Form einer Geotabelle.
Von Ausstattung und Gewicht geben sich die genannten nicht viel. Der Preisunterschied relativiert sich mit aktuellem Wechselkurs und Versandkosten aus UK.
Design ist Geschmacksache, würde ich nicht als allgemein gültiges Kaufkriterium gelten lassen.
Jahre alte Verfehlungen beim Marketing auch nicht. 

Auf meiner Liste habe ich die beiden im Moment gleich auf.
Hat noch jemand belastbare Fakten, die für/gegen das ein oder andere Rad sprechen?

Oder ein weiteres Rad mit den Kriterien:
< 9 Kg
< 450
Fahrbar ab 112cm, 50 cm Schritt


Gruß Steffl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (17. Juli 2012)

Steffl schrieb:


> Jahre alte âVerfehlungenâ beim Marketing auch nicht



Bei mir schon. Bei mir ist die Marke deshalb fÃ¼r Immer und Ewig unten durch. Die kÃ¶nnen von mir aus anfangen RÃ¤der zu bauen, die halb so viel wiegen wie alle anderen, dabei die HÃ¤lfte kosten wie alle anderen und gleichzeitig doppelt so gut aussehen wie alle anderen. Mir wird so ein Rad nie ins Haus kommen. Aber klar: Das wird und muss nicht jeder so sehen.

GruÃ
Chris


----------



## trolliver (17. Juli 2012)

Hoppla Chris,

schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Hartes Urteil.

Ich bin allerdings auch skeptisch, wenn ein Fahrradhersteller eine so falsche Kindergeometrie wie bei den früheren verbaut. Und deren Design liegt mir auch nicht, daher zeige ich die meinem Sohn gar nicht erst... 

Oliver


----------



## phwi (17. Juli 2012)

ach chris, gut, dass du selbst scheinbar unfehlbar bist. 

immerhin macht ihr mit dem kaniabshing ja ausreichend werbung, so dass die marke nicht in vergessenheit gerät. ich nehm die verfehlungen der vergangenheit nicht in schutz, und finde es auch richtig, die fehler aufzudecken und zu meckern. aber wenn besserung eintritt, sollte man es honorieren oder wenigstens tolerieren. sonst möchte ich nicht wissen, wie ihr mit den kindern zurechtkommt, wenn die mal mist bauen...


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

phwi: der Vergleich ist ja etwas weit hergeholt. Mir persönlich ist die Marke eigentlich recht egal. Die alte Leier die hier mit Werbung lief würde mich persönlich auch davon abhalten bei denen zu kaufen. Wenn es jetzt aber ein gutes Produkt ist sollen die Leute das halt selber wissen. Ich kaufe eh kein fertiges Bike mehr. Ab dem 24" wird es custom - betrifft mich also eh nicht mehr


----------



## phwi (17. Juli 2012)

der vgl. ist soweit nihct hergeholt, weil dieses "du kommst mir nicht mehr ins haus" eben die hauptaussage war. wer verfolgt denn normalerweise bei einer marke, ob besitzer oder geschäftsführung wechselt o.ä.

jemanden auf dauer zu verdammen ist albern...es geht ja hier um aktuelle produktvergleiche. mit ist die marke eh egal, wenn das produkt gut ist. und nachhaltigkeit, ethische produktion etc. würden mich hier neben der technik eigentlich mehr interessieren als alte PR-aktionen und korr. fehlkonstruktionen, die letztlich bei allen herstellern irgendwann mal dabei waren.


----------



## trolliver (17. Juli 2012)

Okay, habe jetzt verstanden, worauf angespielt wurde. Habe das nicht mitbekommen. Je nachdem, wie dann von Seiten des Herstellers mit der Aufdeckung umgegangen wurde, könnte ich Chris' Ansicht nachvollziehen. Zudem macht er ja auch seine persönliche Sicht darauf deutlich und fällt kein Allgemeinurteil.


----------



## phwi (17. Juli 2012)

ich kann ur eins sagen: das 24er kania ist gut, m.m.n. aber zu teuer für die verbauten teile, eventuell will man den tuningpapas aber auch einfach den spaß nicht verderben
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




momentan such ich für die tochter ein isla beinn 20 small (aber nicht in pink , und bin erstaunt, dass bei ebay mitunter fast der aktuelle neupreis mit 2 jahre alten rädern erzielt wird. trotzdem sind beide marken in D im prinzip UNBEKANNT...und so wie der fahrradeinzelhandel organisiert ist, kann ich auch verstehen, wenn ein enzelkämpfer seltsame werbemaßnahmen ergreift...gut finde ich das trotzdem nicht.

egal was wir hier zusammentragen, die meisten kinder in D werden weiterhin zu schwere räder fahren. bin mal gespannt, ob orbea es schafft, stärker im einzelhandel zu erscheinen.


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

islabikes _will_ ja gar nicht über den Einzelhandel gehen. Ich kenne einen Händler der die vertreiben wollte, war so nicht gewünscht.


----------



## Steffl (17. Juli 2012)

Super, der Thread erwacht wieder. 
Aber nix für Ungut, viel schlauer bin ich nach 8 Antworten noch nicht.

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten?


----------



## Y_G (17. Juli 2012)

ja was willst Du denn hören, man macht wohl mit keinem einen Fehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (15. Oktober 2012)

Ein paar Gramm von meinem "Senf" möchte ich hier jetzt auch dazu geben:

Vor einem Monat habe ich sämtliche Threads zum Thema "Kinderbikes" durchgestöbert. Dabei fiel mir die Marke "Kaniabikes" ins Auge. Nach tagelangem Online-Vergleichen habe ich mich für das Twenty für meine Tochter (knappe 7 Jahre) entschieden. 

An einem Samstag fuhren wir zu dem nächsten Händler (110 km  ) und schauten uns das Fahrrad direkt an. Als sich meine Tochter drauf gehockt hat und einpaar Runden im Laden gefahren ist, sagten der Verkäufer und ich fast gleichzeitig: " Es ist ja beinahe zu klein für sie..."  Wer hätte das gedacht?! 

Und weil die dort auch das TwentyFour hatten, probierten wir es gleich aus - und siehe da: Auch mit dem 24er kam sie super zurecht! 

Nach relativ kurzem Überlegen haben wir uns für das größere Model entschieden, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass meine Tochter im Moment noch etwas zu klein dafür ist, doch sie wächst sicher noch bis zum nächten Sommer!  Außerdem kommt sie jetzt schon absolut klasse damit zurecht. Sie holt es sogar selbst aus dem Keller raus, die Treppe hoch!

Und 10% Preisnachlass gab´s noch oben druff!


----------



## trolliver (16. Oktober 2012)

Wie nennt man das? Gleich mehrere, wenn nicht Dutzende ;-), Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen! Glückwunsch.

Bei dem Wachstum der Kinder gibt es doch ohnehin immer nur eine kurze Zeitspanne, wann der Rahmen absolut korrekt paßt, den Rest der Zeit nimmt man Abweichungen in Kauf, wenn nicht bei der Höhe, die man mit der Sattelstange ausgleichen kann, so doch zumindest bei der Rahmenlänge. Daher ist für mich immer das wichtigste Kriterium: kommt das Kind auf dem Rad klar! Kann es sicher fahren und tut es das gern?

Wenn ja - und wenn dann noch zwei drei Zentimeter in der Länge beim Kind fehlen, um optimal auf dem Rad zu sitzen: dann mache ich es genauso wie du, das nehme ich in Kauf, dafür paßt die Rahmenlänge dann länger. Bei unserem waren drei Zentimeter in nullkommanix aufgeholt, obwohl er im Halbjahr zuvor fast nicht gewachsen war. Man wächst halt mit den Anforderungen... ;-)


----------



## druha78 (16. Oktober 2012)

Besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können!  

Die Kleine war vorher mit einem uralten 16"-er unterwegs. Die Geo war fürchterlich (hohes Tretlager, sehr kurzer Rahmen). Somit tat sie sich schwer, das Gleichgewicht zu halten, besonders in Kurven und bei schnellem Geradeauslauf. Außerdem hatte das Rad nur eine Übersetzung und auch für die 16"-er Verhältnisse sehr kurze Kurbelarme. Und 1 Kilo schwerer als das TwentyFour war es auch noch... 

Mit dem TwentyFour fährt sie jetzt so sicher, dass ich selber immer noch erstaunt zuschauen muss. Und wenn ich jetzt mit ihr fahre, komme ich langsam ins Schwitzen, und zwar nicht vom Anschieben bergan, sondern vom hinterher radeln!  Im Vergleich zu früher ist sie einfach pfeilschnell mit den 8 Gängen, die sie übrigens ziemlich schnell gelernt hat, auszunützen. 

Nur ein kleiner Vermerk für die, die Kaniabikes verachten: *Das hier soll keineswegs eine Werbung für den Hersteller sein, sondern lediglich meine Erfahrungen schildern!*


----------



## Taurus1 (16. Oktober 2012)

Oh, das glaube ich gerne, dass sie mit 7 Jahren auf dem 16er nicht so gut klar kam. Meine tat sich da schon mit 5 Jahren schwer, wahrscheinlich auch, weil das noch so ein altes 16er mit nach hinten gebogenem Lenker war.
Ich denke mal, das ihr jetzt das Twenty bis zum 8. Jahr reicht, und dann gibt es wohl auch das Kaniabike Twentyfour, falls ich bis dahin nicht auf die Idee komme, ihr selbst was aufzubauen.


----------



## frankho (5. November 2012)

FreddyCH schrieb:


> Nur muss ich noch sagen, dass ich, um ein echtrenntaugliches MTB zu bekommen, noch viele Komponenten ausgetauscht habe.
> Das ist im nach hinein ein bisschen übertrieben, aber wennman einmal mit Tuning anfängt gibt es kein Ende mehr und wird teuer.
> Das Ergebnis ist hier zu sehen (siehe Bilder 0005,0226)
> 
> ...



Hallo Freddy,
darf man fragen, durch welche Veränderungen du über 1 Kilo abgespeckt hast und das trotz 2fach vorne?

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüsse 

Frank


----------



## FreddyCH (6. November 2012)

Hallo Frankho,

ja gern:

Rahmen: Kania 24âClassic,1600g 
Gabel: Starre Original ?g 
Steuersatz:?, ?g 
Vorbau: Mounty Special 70mm,7 Grad, D25.4, 114g 
Lenker: KCNC 520 mm, D25.4, 117g 
Bremshebel: Tektro TS325A, ?g 
Schalthebel: Sram XO 3x9F, 194g 
Bremsen: Tektro 837AL, ?g 
Griffe:? 
Kurbel: Shimano M760 gekÃ¼rzt auf 150mm mit 32/22, 639g 
Innenlager: Shimano XTR SM-BB90, 86g 
Pedale: XPEDO ALCR 210, 204g 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M771, 175g 
Schaltwerk: Sram Medium X9, 235g 
Kassette: Recon 9f 11-32, 136g 
Kette: Shimano HG 93, 299g 
SattelstÃ¼tze: KCNC-Scandium TI Pro-Lte 8000, D27.2 139g 
Sattel: VÃ©lo 240mm, 197g
Sattelschelle: KCNC Road Lite, 14g
Kabel: Standart ?g 
Radsatz: Woba HomeProduct, 1465g
Felgenband: Schwalbe inkl. in Radsatz
SchlÃ¤uche: Eclipse 24â, 49g 
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron ca., 420g 
Schnellspanner: Raco Alu, 45g 

Total an der HÃ¤ngewaage: 8,340 Kilo 

Wobei es wird in FrÃ¼hjahr noch leichter mit Scheibenbremsenund 26â LRS (mit Starre gabel)
ca. 8,2 Kilo.

GrÃ¼Ãe Freddy


----------



## trifi70 (6. November 2012)

FreddyCH schrieb:


> ...
> Kurbel: Shimano M760 gekÃ¼rzt auf 150mm mit 32/22, 639g
> ...
> Kassette: Recon 9f 11-32, 136g
> ...


Spannende Liste 

Die Kurbel ist doch hohl. Bist Du bei 150mm LÃ¤nge schon in dem Bereich wo sie hohl ist, oder noch nicht?

Die Alukassette hat eine erwartete Laufleistung von xxx km? Kanns mir am Kinderrad insofern vorstellen, weil die Belastung geringer ist und Laufleistung sicherlich auch. 

Dass es die Eclipse in kleinen GrÃ¶Ãen gibt, wusste ich bis dato nicht. Sind die am Kinderrad wirklich tauglich oder muss man da Ã¶fter mal ran?

Ãber Preise brauchen wir wohl nicht diskutieren, das Rad hat sich durch die Umbauten wohl deutlich in Regionen Ã¼ber 1000 Eur bewegt, oder?! Als Studie was machbar ist sicher toll  Aber fÃ¼r mich jenseits dessen was ich mir vorstellen kann, fÃ¼r meine Kinder mal zu bauen.


----------



## Taurus1 (6. November 2012)

@ FreddyCH

Wirklich nicht schlecht. Passen 26Zöller in den Rahmen?

@ trifi70

Da kommt bestimmt eine stolze Summe zusammen. Aber es ist ja nicht nur für ein Jahr, und wenn das Rad wirklich als Sportgerät genutzt wird, dann ist es irgendwo gerechtfertigt.
Andere Sportarten oder Hobbies kosten auch mehr oder weniger viel Geld, wenn man am Ende vom Jahr mal die Abrechnung macht.
Und das Rad hat ja auch einen gewissen Wiederverkaufswert. Im Zweifelsfall werden die Parts halt mit zum nächsten geholt, oder einzeln verkauft.


----------



## FreddyCH (6. November 2012)

Hallo Trifi,

ja die Kurbel (M760) ist hohl aber die Gewinde von die Pedaleist lang genug und die Belassung ist mit 25 Kg gering.

Recon Kassette aus Alu ist super hat 1800 km auf Tacho undist noch wie neu.

SchlÃ¤uche Eclipse, sind empfindlich zu montieren, muss allessehr sauber und viele Talk. Ich wÃ¼rde es abraten. Das Rad ist jetzt mitTubeless montiert  (Rocket Ron 24â).

Preis, ja â¬ 1000.- sind locker dran aber noch fÃ¼r einKind die Rennen fÃ¤hrt macht es Sinn. 

Es ist wir Taurus sagt ein rein SportgerÃ¤t und ich suche Ã¼berallGewicht zu sparen.

In vergleich ein Scott Bike ScaleRC JR kost ca. â¬ 1000 und wiegt ca. 10 Kg



Hallo Taurus,

ja kritisch ist die hinten Rad, es  bleib nur ein paar Millimeter Luft, seitlich mitdie Rocket Ron 26x1.85 passt gut. 

Ein Rad mit 26â LRS ist ab 13âRahm zu finden. Es ist noch zulang. Jetzt ist die Geometrie ist optimal (RahmgrÃ¶Ãe ca 11,5â) und hat die Vorteile von groÃ Laufrad und es sieht super aus (wieein 29â fÃ¼r Kinder)

Ich poste dem nÃ¤cht ein paar Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankho (6. November 2012)

Hallo Freddy,

super, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Aufstellung, da sind viele Anregungen für's Gewichtstuning dabei 

Wir haben uns bei unserem Sohn (6 Jahre, Körpergröße 128cm, Schrittlänge 57cm) für ein Kania Twentyfour mit 2-fach Kurbel 152 und kürzerem Vorbau entschieden. 

Nach ausführlicher Recherche im Internet und insbesondere hier im Forum (Vielen Dank an alle auf diesem Wege ) kam nur noch Kania und Islabike in die engere Wahl. Da es mir wichtig war, dass man das Rad auch anschauen und ausprobieren konnte haben wir uns auf den Weg zum nächsten Kania Händler in unserer Gegend gemacht. Wir haben eine ausführliche und sehr kompetente Beratung erhalten. Über 2 Stunden waren wir im Geschäft und es war beeindruckend, welche Leidenschaft der Händler für Kinderräder rüberbrachte. Er selbst hat mit 4 Kindern den Radsport "durchlebt", das war einfach authentisch!

Eigentlich wollten wir für unsere Tochter (8 Jahre, 135cm, SL 63cm) auch ein Twentyfour nehmen, nach der Probefahrt stellten wir allerdings schnell fest, dass das Bike zu "klein" war. Mit längerem Vorbau und längerer Sattelstütze hätte man das noch irgendwie hinbekommen aber lange wäre das nicht mehr gutgegangen 

Wir haben uns dann für ein 26er "custom made" entschieden, ein individueller Aufbau (Oberrohrlänge ca. 550mm, kurzer Vorbau), ansonsten vergleichbare Ausstattung wie das Kania Twentyfour. Wie weiterer oben bereits beschrieben sieht das Bike richtig gut aus nach dem Motto "29er für Kids".

Preislich waren beide Räder sehr attraktiv. Die erste Ausfahrt haben wir auch bereits hinter uns und es war einfach klasse anzusehen, wie die Kinder die Berge mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht gemeistert haben  (davor waren sie mit einem 20er 11,6Kg und einem 24er 13,8kg unterwegs )


----------



## FreddyCH (19. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie versprochen die Bilder unsere(Sportgerät) Kania Twenty Fourals 26er

Jetzt mit  Scheibenbremsen 160/140 und Rocket Ron 26x1,85in Tubeless.

Einstellung für unsere Tochter (am November 2012, 132/62cm)

Gesamtgewicht auf die Hängewaage 8,38Kg


----------



## phwi (19. November 2012)

FreddyCH schrieb:


> Kania Twenty Four als 26er



cool. was ist das dann für eine gabel?


----------



## lekanteto (19. November 2012)

FreddyCH schrieb:


> ja die Kurbel (M760) ist hohl aber die Gewinde von die Pedale ist lang genug


Vielen Dank für deine ganzen Infos. Über ein paar Detailbilder von den Pedalaugen würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Y_G (19. November 2012)

ja zeig mal die Kurbel genau! Das Bike sieht schon gut aus. Würde ich gerne mal in Natura sehen... Wohnt Ihr weit weg von Züri?


----------



## Mamara (20. November 2012)

FreddyCH schrieb:


> Einstellung für unsere Tochter (am November 2012, 132/62cm)



Mit DER Einstellung fährt nen 132cm großes Kind?
Da schaut der Sattel verdammt hoch für aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreddyCH (21. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke für euer Interesse.

@phwi, die Gabel ist ein Woba Spezialfork 24. Originalgewicht785g- 63g Abkürzung Schaftläge (145mm) = 722g,erhältlich in weiss, schwarz oder silber

@YG, ja gut du muss nicht nach west wo ich geboren bin (NE)abernach Nord 210 km nach Stuttgart.
Nicht so weit muss du fahren wenn du  in Frühjahr auf den Schwäbische Alb bei derAlb-Gold Cup 2013 gehen würde.

@ Mamara, drei Bilder mit Sitzposition (Sattel bis Pedale 670mm).
Der Schwerpunk liegt 2 cm höher als vorher dadurch dieRahmgeometrie für 24LRS gesehen ist.
Rocker Ron 24x2.1 Durchmesser ca. 610mm
Rocker Ron 26x1.85 Durchmesser ca. 650 mm


----------



## FreddyCH (21. November 2012)

@Lekanteto so ein paar Bilder von den Pedalen

Kurbel M760 für 150mm nehme ich ein 170mm Kurbelläge, für155mm nehme ich ein 175 mm Kurbelläge.

Die Kurbel sind Hydrogeformt, diese Fertigungsprozess kannunterschiedlich Wände dicke erzeugen.

Zum Beispiel auf unsere(Rad 150mm Kurbelläge) gibt mehrMaterial bei der Bohrung als die mit 155mm (Bilder 053) auf der Werkbank. 
Unsere Tochter ist dieses Jahr zwischen Training und Rennenüber 1800 km gefahren und es gibt keine Probleme.


----------



## Hennepin (18. März 2013)

Hallo,

mein großer hat zum 6. das 24 Zoll Kania bekommen - ich habe es mit einem SON Edellux Dynamo, Scheinwerfer und B&M Rücklich ausgestattet. Die Kabel sind alle Innenverlegt.
Schutbleche sind in 5 Minuten auch mal demontiert.
Er fährt jeden Tag damit zur Vorschule und auch schöne Toren -

Der Hammer ist, es ist leichter als sein 20 " Cube Bike!!! trotz Licht und Schutzblechen.

Ich kanne es nur empfehlen, und die 8 Gänge reichen auch super aus.


----------



## oliverb. (18. März 2013)

Hast du das Zubehör selbst montiert und verkabelt?Oder direkt bei isla machen lassen(Was hat es kpl. gekostet)
Hast du Detailaufnahmen von der Verlegung der Kabel?
Sieht sehr gut aus für ein "Verkehrssicheres Rad"
Steht bei meiner kurzen wohl für nächstes Jahr auch an...Wird im Oktober 7...


----------



## Hennepin (18. März 2013)

Schutzbleche sind ganz einfach zu montieren, 
Den Nabendynamo habe ich einspeichen lassen

Die Sattelstütze muste ich durch eine offene tauschen - ist zwar nicht mehr schwarz.... vieleicht besorge ich mir aber noch eine schwarze.

Das Kabel für vorne geht durch die Gabel und hinten durch das unterrohr. Ist alles Wasserdicht verklebt.

Das ist jetzt ein Bike für jeden Tag, bei jedem Wetter. Und wenn es mal dunkel ist hat der Junior auch echt Super Licht, kann sehen und wird gesehen.

Das beiliegende Bild sollte besser sein...


----------



## Hennepin (18. März 2013)

Achso,

Preise, Dynamo 200EUR, Lampe 120 EUR, Rücklicht 20 EUR, Schutzbleche 15 EUR + Kabel + Stütze 8 EUR

trotzdem leichter als Cube und Co.


----------



## oliverb. (18. März 2013)

ok, Danke!


----------



## Taurus1 (18. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus.
Vor allem die saubere Kabelverlegung gefällt mir.


----------



## phwi (19. März 2013)

schick, aber warum hats du solch eine teure lampe verbaut? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





apropos: ich bin ja auch einer der wenigen kania-verfechter , aber die neuen 24er-islas sind tatsächlich fast 1kg leichter als das alte 24er kania. das gewicht der neuen modelle wäre mal interessant (gewogen!). 

vl. hat ja noch jemand das neue modell "aus der kiste" ohne nabendynamo?


----------



## Hennepin (19. März 2013)

Ich habe selbst an meinem Cannondale Vintage eine b&m Lumotec IQ Cyo T senso plus 

der SON ist wirklich viel heller - obwohl er es eigentlich von der technischen Seite nicht sein sollte..... Habe es live immer wieder verglichen.

Daher habe ich mich für den SON entschieden.

Beim Dynamo war die Überlegung einen Shimano DH-S700  Alfine zu nehmen. Die 1,5-Watt sollten eigentlich reichen....

Aber die Optik war dann der Entscheidungsgrund.

Die 24er-islas gefallen mir auch sehr - Cube und Ghost und Co sollten bei den Kinderbikes noch etwas nachbessern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffl (19. März 2013)

oliverb. schrieb:


> Hast du das Zubehör selbst montiert und verkabelt?Oder direkt bei isla machen lassen(Was hat es kpl. gekostet)
> Hast du Detailaufnahmen von der Verlegung der Kabel?
> Sieht sehr gut aus für ein "Verkehrssicheres Rad"
> Steht bei meiner kurzen wohl für nächstes Jahr auch an...Wird im Oktober 7...



Bei Isla wohl eher nicht...

320 für ne Beleuchtung am Kinderrad??? Respekt.

Wenn es STVO-gerecht sein soll müssen aber vorne und hinten noch paar Rückstrahler dran und 2 Reflektoren pro Rad.

Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass 6-Jährige noch nicht auf die Straße sollten, egal ob STVO-Rad, weder Tags noch Nachts. Glaube das steht auch in irgendeiner Vorschrift.

Dass die Omi mit dem Krückstock es nicht so gut findet, wenn sie mit 25 auf dem Gehsteig überholt wird kann ich allerdings auch nachvollziehen...
Wie haltet ihr das?


----------



## phwi (19. März 2013)

kinder MÜSSEN bis 8 auf den gehweg! bis 10 dürfen sie.

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/...-dem-schutz-instinkt-kollidiert-a-772218.html


----------



## oliverb. (19. März 2013)

...sollte natürlich Kania heißen... 
Ich hatte eher an die Fahrradprüfung in der Schule und den soo wichtigen Aufkleber fürs Rad gedacht, gibts doch bestimmt immer noch, oder? Wenn meine Tochter den in der Schule nicht bekommen würde weil eine Lampe fehlt gäbs wahrscheinlich Theater zu Hause. Aber bis dahin ist zum Glück noch etwas Zeit. Kommt glaube ich erst in der 4. Klasse. Ansonsten finde ich die Kinder auf dem Bürgersteig deutlich besser aufgehoben, da sie teilweise die Gefahren noch gar nicht richtig einschätzen können...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Hennepin (19. März 2013)

Kinder gehören auf den Gehweg - 
Sicher ist Sicher!


----------



## phwi (19. März 2013)

ist das die lampe?

http://www.radhammer.de/epages/6323...uctViaPortal&gclid=CPeKuLTqiLYCFdEzzQodzGMASQ

danke + grüße
ph


----------



## Hennepin (20. März 2013)

Ja, die B&M ist es - die SON ist wirklich deutlich heller.


----------



## phwi (20. März 2013)

ahhh, jetzt verstehe ich. du hast auch eine son-LAMPE verbaut, deswegen so teuer...und die oben beschriebene B&M ist die lampe, die an DEINEM bike ist...

ordentlicher luxus am kinderbike...zumal ja jetzt die tage wieder länger werden


----------



## druha78 (20. März 2013)

phwi schrieb:


> schick, aber warum hats du solch eine teure lampe verbaut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neues Modell, in blau, wie vom Hersteller ausgeliefert - 9,36 kg, nachgewogen.


----------



## phwi (20. März 2013)

danke!

isla, blau aus karton: 8,9 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phwi (20. März 2013)

isla hat aber auch nur 1.5er reifen )


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

druha78 schrieb:


> Neues Modell, in blau, wie vom Hersteller ausgeliefert - 9,36 kg, nachgewogen.


Kania 24" Large Basic inkl. Pedalen?


----------



## druha78 (20. März 2013)

Also, es ist doch kein 2013er, sondern 2012er Modell, sorry....

Gewicht mit Pedalen, Faltreifen von Kenda und starrer Alugabel.

Gruß

Andrej


----------



## phwi (20. März 2013)

druha78 schrieb:


> Also, es ist doch kein 2013er, sondern 2012er Modell, sorry....



aber das nimmt sich glaube ich nichts


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

Es sollte einen Unterschied von mindestens einem halben Kilo ausmachen. Je nach Version auch deutlich mehr. Deswegen habe ich auch nachgefragt, das gepostete Gewicht erscheint mir zu hoch für das aktuelle Modell. Aber wenns ein 2012er ist, erklärt sich das...


----------



## lasra (20. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also habe da mal eine Frage, sagt mal, wie teuer sind denn so gute Kinderbikes? Weil habe eine Idee für ein Geburtstagsgeschenk. 

Aber dafür müsste ich ganz gerne wissen wie teuer so ein Bike im durchschnitt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

Die hier viel diskutierten Islabikes inkl. Versand und je nach Kurs des Pfundes um 300 Eur aufwärts. Abhängig von der Größe, bei 14" geht es los. Kania geht bei 16" für etwas über 300 Eur los. Größere Räder haben eine Schaltung (meist ab 20") oder auch eine Federgabel (je nachdem ev. sinnvoll ab 24"), was den dann höheren Preis rechtfertigt.


----------



## phwi (20. März 2013)

naja, das kania 24 von 2011 wiegt 9,8kg (mit bärentatzen)


----------



## Taurus1 (20. März 2013)

phwi schrieb:


> aber das nimmt sich glaube ich nichts



Sogar sehr viel:

Die Gewichte sind alle runter gegangen und können sich meiner Meinung nach sehen lassen: 

Kaniabike Twenty Basic 7,9 Kg (wie das alte Twenty Tuned)
Kaniabike Twenty Team 7,5 Kg

Kaniabike Twentyfour jetzt in 2 Größen, Small (11 Zoll Rahmen) und Large (13 Zoll Rahmen), und jeweils als normale oder Teamversion:

Kaniabike Twentyfour Small Basic 8,7 Kg
Kaniabike Twentyfour Small Team 8,3 Kg

Kaniabike Twentyfour Large Basic 8,9 Kg
Kaniabike Twentyfour Large Team 8,5 Kg
Das Large ist mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme für Scheibenbremsen vorbereitet!

Dann noch das Kaniabike Twentyfour Suspension mit RST First Air Federgabel 9,7 Kg (Rahmen vom Large, Ausstattung vermutlich wie Team)

Die Team Modelle erkennt man u.A. an den Novatec-Naben (alle) und am SLX-Umwerfer (beim 24er).

Gewichte ohne Pedale, die Pedalgewichte sind aber auch angegeben.

Preise auf Kaniabikes.eu

 @lasra

Welche Größe denn?


----------



## chris5000 (20. März 2013)

Leute, Leute,

jetzt lasst uns hier im Kinderbikes-Forum mal diese Isla/Kania-Fehde begraben.

Kania/Herr Fischer haben ganz offenbar ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht. Weder preislich noch gewichtsmäßig macht 2013 hier eine der beiden Firmen noch den großen Stich. Beide stellen offenbar sehr ordentliche Kinderbikes her und ob nun einer mit 200g die Nase vorn hat oder der Andere...das ist so knapp, das merkt nun wirklich keins unserer Kinder mehr in Sachen Fahrspass und Handling. Da dürfen dann ruhig wieder Geometrie, Optik und Symphatiepunkte in den Vordergrund treten. Jeder nach seinem Geschmack - und was halt dem Nachwuchs gerade  am besten passt.

Vor Allem aber scheint seit geraumer Zeit (ca. 1 Jahr?) auch absolute Ruhe in Sachen Kania-Fake-Fragen, Kania-Fake-Lobhudedelei und Konkurrenzbashing durch Fake-negative-Erfahrungsberichte-mit-Konkurrenzprodukten seitens Herr V. zu sein, der nun wohl scheinbar auch wirklich nur noch als einer von vielen Händlern agiert und mit Kania Bikes und Herrn Fischer nicht mehr wirklich was zu tun hat, außer halt als einer von vielen Händlern - und der vor Allem glücklicherweise anscheinend in Sachen Kania auch nichts mehr zu sagen hat.

Isla oder Kania ist 2013 denke ich eine ganz normale Entscheidung nach Funktion, Form und Symphatie - je nach Käufer in  unterschiedlicher Reihenfolge - wie eine Entscheidung zwischen Shimano und SRAM oder zwischen Rocky Mountain und Liteville oder so ähnlich.

Peace 
Chris


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

Interessant wär halt mal ein wirklich gewogenes Gewicht. Wobei ich aus bisheriger Erfahrung bei Herrn Fischer annehmen würde, dass die Angaben ziemlich genau passen und eben nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern deutlich geschönt sind. (Isla natürlich ausgenommen, da passt es auch)


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

Ich seh jetzt hier grad nicht unbedingt eine Fehde (an anderen Stellen leider schon), aber fürs Statement allgemein: Danke, Chris!


----------



## chris5000 (20. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Ich seh jetzt hier grad nicht unbedingt eine Fehde (an anderen Stellen leider schon)



Ja. Das war hier gerade sicher nicht der Höhepunkt an Eskalation. Aber das Feilschen um ein paar Gramm (Pedale vs. Reifenbreite) war schon in der alten Fehde begründet. Würden irgendwo zwischen einem Cube und einem Scott Kinderbikemodell 150g liegen - oder auch nicht - hätte niemand ein Wort darüber verloren... Außerdem war mir schon lang nach einem Statement in der Richtung. Ich war da ja auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt an der Sache.


----------



## Diman (20. März 2013)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute,
> 
> jetzt lasst uns hier im Kinderbikes-Forum mal diese Isla/Kania-Fehde begraben.
> 
> Kania/Herr Fischer haben ganz offenbar ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht. Weder preislich noch gewichtsmäßig macht 2013 hier eine der beiden Firmen noch den großen Stich. Beide stellen offenbar sehr ordentliche Kinderbikes her und ob nun einer mit 200g die Nase vorn hat oder der Andere...das ist so knapp.


Welche Fehde?  Diese Isla vs. Kania Geschichte ist doch an den Haaren herangezogen. Isla hat breitere Produktpalette , man fängt mit Rothan->Cnoc14->Cnoc16->Beinn20 etc. ist zufrieden mit den Bikes. Hier ist einfach kein Platz für Pukys/Kenias. Cnoc16 ist übrigens immer noch ca. ein Kilo leichter als Sixteen oder habe ich mich verguckt? Und wenn ich eine Chance anderem Hersteller geben würde, dann sicherlich nicht Kaniabikes. vllt Orbea wg. grow oder Kokua wg. jumper.


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ja. Das war hier gerade sicher nicht der  Höhepunkt an Eskalation. Aber das Feilschen um ein paar Gramm (Pedale  vs. Reifenbreite) war schon in der alten Fehde begründet. Würden  irgendwo zwischen einem Cube und einem Scott Kinderbikemodell 150g  liegen - oder auch nicht - hätte niemand ein Wort darüber verloren...  Außerdem war mir schon lang nach einem Statement in der Richtung. Ich  war da ja auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt an der Sache.


Das könnte sogar ich gewesen sein. An ein paar Gramm Rechnereien mit Reifenbreiten kann ich mich erinnern.  Aber eben genau um das auszudrücken, was Du so schön geschrieben hast: die beiden nehmen sich nichts. Man sollte entsprechend den eigenen Rahmenbedingungen entscheiden.


----------



## chris5000 (20. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Welche Fehde?  Diese Isla vs. Kania Geschichte ist doch an den Haaren herangezogen.


Das meinst Du nicht ernst. Gut, erkennt man ja auch am Smiley. Hier wurde seit Ewigkeiten durch einige User (mich eingeschlossen) versucht, beim jeweils anderen Hersteller Haare ind der Suppe zu finden (und manches Mal auch eins gefunden. Bis vor ca. einem Jahr sogar auch das eine oder Schamhaar ;-))



> Isla hat breitere Produktpalette


Das ist richtig. Aber meistens will man ja für sein Kind genau ein Rad kaufen und keine Produktpalette ;-)


> Cnoc16 ist übrigens immer noch ca. ein Kilo leichter als Sixteen


Stimmt dann wohl (habs jetzt nicht überprüft und auch nicht im Blick). Das 16er Kania ist ja auch gerade erst geschlüpft. (Der Kettenschutz sogar erstmal nur in Photoshop ;-)). Ich bezog mich auf die 20er und 24er. Und da vermag ich kein Haar in der Suppe und keine nennenswerten Preis- oder Gewichtsunterschiede zu erkennen.


> Und wenn ich eine Chance anderem Hersteller geben würde, dann sicherlich nicht Kaniabikes. vllt Orbea wg. grow



Ich auch. Und auch wegen MX. Aber diese Präferenzen haben dann  nix weniger mit Funktion zu tun, sondern vorwiegend nur noch mit Markensymphatie


> oder Kokua wg. jumper.



Nee. Die kämen bei mir z.B aus Nicht-Symphatiegründen nicht in Frage: Die haben die völlig verkorkste like2bike 16" Räder der ersten Generation nicht zurückgerufen (um kilometer zu hohes Tretlager-> Knie beim Treten fast zum Nase brechen hoch) und ich kann noch heute am Wochenende in den Berliner Parks sich unschuldige Kinder auf den völlig untauglich missratenen Dingern den Spass am Radfahren fürs Leben verderben sehen. Bis vor einem Jahr bin ich sogar noch an den Teilen in Schaufenstern hängend vorbeigelaufen...Ja, ok. Der Jumper ist gut. Und man kauft ja ein Rad und keine Produktpalette. ;-)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (21. März 2013)

Zu der ganzen Geschichte kann ich nur eines sagen: Als ich das 24er für meine Tochter kaufen wollte, schaute ich lediglich auf das Produkt und nicht auf die Marketing-Tricks des jeweiligen Herstellers. Das hat mich schlichtweg nicht interessiert. 

Das Bike hat uns in Großem und Ganzem gut gefallen, das Gewicht war akzeptabel, wir konnten das Bike anschauen, anfassen und probefahren, spricht, der Händler war in "näherer" Umgebung. Außerdem noch 50  Nachlass bekommen, was will man da meckern???

Ich vergleiche das ein bisschen mit der Wurst: Was interessiert mich, wie sie gemacht wird, wenn sie so lecker schmeckt?! 

*HAVE A GOOD RIDE!*

Andrej


----------



## Diman (21. März 2013)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Aber meistens will man ja für sein Kind genau ein Rad kaufen und keine Produktpalette ;-)


Eins pro Kind aus der Produktpalette und so kommt dann im Laufe der Jahre (fast) die ganze Produktpalette zusammen.  Nee mal im Ernst  (Rothan,) CNOC14, CNOC16 sind halt weitgehend konkurrenzlos und wenn man schon bei Isla und zufrieden ist, welche Gründe gibt es denn einen Hersteller zu wechseln? Keine Schamhaare in der Suppe mehr oder was? 



chris5000 schrieb:


> Nee. Die kämen bei mir z.B aus Nicht-Symphatiegründen nicht in Frage: Die haben die völlig verkorkste like2bike 16" Räder der ersten Generation nicht zurückgerufen


Herr Fischer, der angeblich seine Hausaufgaben gemacht hat, verkauft im Online-Shop immer noch welche Twentys 2011er als Super-Schnäppchen.  Ich bin auch froh, dass 





> absolute Ruhe in Sachen Kania-Fake-Fragen, Kania-Fake-Lobhudedelei und Konkurrenzbashing durch Fake-negative-Erfahrungsberichte-mit-Konkurrenzprodukten


 herrscht, würde mich aber freuen, wenn Firmenvergleiche Isla vs. Kania aufhören würden. Isla hat solche Vergleiche nicht verdient. Klar kann man die Räder losgelöst von der jeweiligen Firma vergleichen, nach dem Motto


> Ich vergleiche das ein bisschen mit der Wurst: Was interessiert mich, wie sie gemacht wird, wenn sie so lecker schmeckt?!


, aber die ganzen Unternehmen?


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2013)

Das ist nicht Herr Fischer, sondern Herr V., der immer noch Kania mit dem alten Rahmen verkauft. Das ist jetzt wohl mindestens das dritte Mal, dass das hier einer richtigstellt. Hilfreich für solche Feststellungen ist das Impressum der betreffenden Webseite.

Dankenswerterweise hattest Du gestern spät abends "Kenia" doch noch als Kania richtiggestellt. Warum fängst Du nun wieder an, den Markennamen zu Verunglimpfen? Ich dachte wir wären da durch. 

Beide Marken (und natürlich auch andere) haben ihre Berechtigung, Vielfalt belebt den Markt und letztlich profitieren auch unsere Kinder davon, wenn es eine zunehmende Auswahl an bezahlbaren und qualitativ guten Kinderrädern gibt.

Und nun gerne


----------



## Diman (21. März 2013)

Die Seite ist http://www.kaniabikes.de/, soll dann Herr Fischer seine Hausaugaben machen und den Markennamen nicht an "komische" Händler weitergeben. Die scheinen aber immer noch dicke Freunde zu sein Herr F. und Herr V.. 



> Dankenswerterweise hattest Du gestern spät abends "Kenia" doch noch als Kania richtiggestellt. Warum fängst Du nun wieder an, den Markennamen zu Verunglimpfen? Ich dachte wir wären da durch.


Was heißt hier verunglimpfen, einfach ein Tippfehler.


----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2013)

Die Sites sind halt so registriert. Das lässt sich nicht mal eben ändern. Offiziell ist die .eu Seite. Die .de ist halt ein Händler, nicht mehr. Chris hat das vollkommen richtig erklärt.

Wenn mindestens 2 Leute mehrmals Kania an der 2. Stelle falsch schreiben, kann man schon mal auf die Idee kommen, dass nicht die Tastatur dran schuld ist


----------



## emvau (21. März 2013)

http://www.kaniabikes.eu/ ;-)
Dass Herrn Fischer die *.de-Domain nicht gehört, schadet ihm wohl sehr. 

Ich habe jedenfalls mit Herrn Fischer telefoniert und bestellt. Zu diesem Vorgang kann ich nur das Beste sagen. Ich bekam ALLE Informationen, die ich brauchte und auch individuelle Wünsche werden berücksichtigt. Die Beratung war durchweg kompetent. 

Islabikes ist auch sehr gut, aber wenn man das Rad nicht 100%ig von der Stange kaufen mag, ist man bei Kania flexibler, auch was die upgrade-Möglichkeiten beim 24er anbelangt. Wir haben ein cnoc16 ein beinn20 large und jetzt wird es ein Kania24 aus diversen Gründen. Dazu später mehr, wenn wir das Rad haben. Werde  da eine ausführliche Review schreiben.


----------



## Diman (21. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Sites sind halt so registriert. Das lässt sich nicht mal eben ändern. Offiziell ist die .eu Seite. Die .de ist halt ein Händler, nicht mehr. Chris hat das vollkommen richtig erklärt.
> 
> Wenn mindestens 2 Leute mehrmals Kania an der 2. Stelle falsch schreiben, kann man schon mal auf die Idee kommen, dass nicht die Tastatur dran schuld ist


Alles lässt sich ändern, zur Not kündigt man halt die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Händler und fertig.  Nein nicht nur die Tastatur, Kenia sitzt halt jetzt im Kopf (wer auch immer den Spaß erlaubt hat ) und ich muss mich jedes mal anstrengen, um den Namen richtig zu schreiben.  Aber wie du schon selbst geschrieben hast, ich bemühe mich.



emvau schrieb:


> Wir haben ein cnoc16 ein beinn20 large und jetzt wird es ein Kania24 aus diversen Gründen. Dazu später mehr, wenn wir das Rad haben. Werde  da eine ausführliche Review schreiben.


Die Auswahl im 24er Bereich ist schon ziemlich gut, wir haben auch ein Specialized  HotRock 24 geholt und kein Isla mehr, auch wenn es viel schwerer war. Ich  hatte da einen Fehler gemacht und zur Probefahrt beim Händler meinen Sohnemann mitgenommen.


----------



## Taurus1 (21. März 2013)

Es lasst sich aendern, wenn der eine die Domain hergeben will.
Urspruenglich waren beide zusammen Hersteller und Chef. Der eine hat gemeint, er muesste hier im Forum Werbung machen, hat sich dabei nicht so toll angestellt, um es hoeflich auszudruecken, und damit der Marke leider mehr geschadet als genuetzt.

Mittlerweile gehen die beiden getrennte Wege (warum auch immer, ich habe da nicht nachgefragt), und der Herr V. (der mit der Werbung) ist nur noch Haendler, aber leider immer noch Besitzer der .de-Domain.
Da er sie anscheinend nicht hergeben will (Vielleicht wegen der vielen Klicks von Diman ;-) ), laesst sich das eben nicht mal eben so aendern.

Und dicke Freunde sind sie auch nicht (mehr).

btw: anderswo werden auch alte Modelle verkauft, und sind nicht immer so gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Diman (21. März 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gehen die beiden getrennte Wege (warum auch immer, ich habe da nicht nachgefragt), und der Herr V. (der mit der Werbung) ist nur noch Haendler, aber leider immer noch Besitzer der .de-Domain.
> Da er sie anscheinend nicht hergeben will (Vielleicht wegen der vielen Klicks von Diman ;-) ), laesst sich das eben nicht mal eben so aendern.


Doch nicht wegen ein paar Klicks auf drei Jahre verteilt.  Die getrennten Wege gehen wäre für mich was anderes. Fakt ist, beide haben immer noch eine Geschäftsbeziehung, obwohl einer den Ruf der Firma quasi ruiniert hat.  Wie auch immer die professionelle Firmenführung sieht anderes aus und schon allein der Grund keine Isla vs. Kania Unternehmensvergleiche zu machen. Hier liegen einfach die  Welten zwischen, wenn auch die Räder ab 20 Zoll technisch immer ähnlicher werden.

PS: Man muss halt aufpassen keine Schlachtabfälle mit Geschmacksverstärker als "Wurst" serviert zu bekommen, weil einem alles Wurs(ch)t war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. März 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Du Dir im Klaren bist, was es als Einzelperson bedeutet, Entwicklung, Herstellung und Marketing (Webseite, Händler, Logistik, Messe etc.) zu betreuen. Und das am besten noch für eine komplette Kinderradpalette vom Laufrad an... Ich nehms Dir nicht übel, habe den Aufwand selbst um einiges unterschätzt. 

Ob die Site nun .eu oder .de heißt, tritt da eher in den Hintergrund.

Wer Informationen möchte oder Anregungen hat, trifft bei Herrn Fischer eigentlich immer auf ein offenes Ohr. Was will man denn mehr?

Zu Herrn V. nur so viel: auch er hatte seinen Anteil am bisherigen Erfolg der Firma. Ich meine damit nicht das Marketing, die hiesige Meinung zu diesen Aktionen teile ich, da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen. Dass sie nun getrennte Wege gehen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich finde allerdings, Details zur Geschäftsbeziehung und dem Warum und Wieso haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Taurus1 (21. März 2013)

Wer reitet eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf der Firma/dem Hersteller herum anstatt sich auf das Produkt bzw. Bike zu konzentrieren?
Wer vergleicht die beiden Hersteller anstelle der Produkte, schonmal in den Spiegel geguckt?

Hast du schonmal irgendein Kaniabike live gesehen, angefasst, hochgehoben oder sonstwas?
Kaniabikes mit Schlachtabfaellen gleichzusetzen halte ich schon fuer ziemlich unverschaemt, das ist Markenbashing wie es besser nicht geht. Ich bezeichne Islabikes auch nicht als Schrott oder Baumarktqualitaet, und bemuehe mich moeglichst objektiv zu sein.

Welche geschaeftlichen Beziehungen Herr Fischer und sein ehemaliger Partner nun genau fuehren, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich kein Firmen-Insider bin. Es ist doch auch Sch...ssegal, wenn wir ueber die Bikes sprechen, oder nicht?

Dass irgendwelche Verfehlungen, die mittlerweile Jahre zurueck liegen, immer wieder hoch gezerrt werden, falsche Behauptungen wiederholt werden, obwohl sie nun schon oft genug richtig gestellt wurden, finde ich zum kotzen!
Auch die Webseitenproblematik wurde im Forum schon oft genug durchgekaut.

Man sollte doch froh sein, wenn sich in Deutschland jemand die Muehe macht und das unternehmerische Risiko eingeht, eine neue Marke und ein neues Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen. Es muss ja nicht gleich jeder ein Kaniabike sein eigen nennen.
Auch Islabikes lebt vom Wettbewerb und betreibt die Weiterentwicklung seiner Bikes, um genauso gut oder besser zu sein wie die anderen, vielleicht sogar neue Meilensteine zu setzen. Warum kann man das nicht auch bei anderen anerkennen?

Mir gefaellt auch das ein oder andere nicht bei Islabikes, aber mache ich die deswegen nieder? Habe sie auch schon mehrfach lobend erwaehnt, sie sogar als gut bezeichnet. Genauso wie Cube oder Orbea, wenn man das Preisleistungsverhaeltnis betrachtet.

Was den Preis und die Spezifikationen angeht, kann man die Raeder von Kaniabikes und Islabikes auf jeden Fall sehr wohl miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## phwi (21. März 2013)

leute, jetzt kämpft ihr schon wieder! gut, dass wir hier schärfere waffengesetze haben 

da ich hier das thema GEWOGENES GEWICHT kürzlich eröffnet hatte: genau darum geht es. um tatsächliche gewichtsangaben und ideen, wie man da noch was verbessern kann. und das aktuelle isla ist eindeutig leichter als das aktuelle kania, und trotzdem fahren meine kinder kania, weil ich eben einen netten händler dafür habe.

grundsätzliches problem: die breite masse kauft billigere, aber viel zu schwere bikes für die kinder, weshalb viele davon nie wirklich spaß am biken entwickeln. also gehet und verkündet, dass leichtere kinder- und jugendräder die die zukunft retten (na, zumindest verbessern  können, egal welcher konfession der hersteller angehört!

so, nun wieder zu noch wichtigeren dingen, z.b. tuning des eigenen bikes  statt tuning des eigenen körpers oder so. carbon statt kondition...


----------



## Diman (21. März 2013)

.


----------



## Diman (21. März 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Details zur Geschäftsbeziehung und dem Warum und Wieso haben hier im Forum nichts zu suchen.


Wieso denn nicht? Aber von mir aus, für mich ist das einfach eine Firma "Kaniabikes" , dieses "guter" Herr F. und "böser" Herr V. Spielchen ist doch eure Erfindung. 



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wer reitet eigentlich die ganze Zeit auf der Firma/dem Hersteller herum anstatt sich auf das Produkt bzw. Bike zu konzentrieren?
> Wer vergleicht die beiden Hersteller anstelle der Produkte, schonmal in den Spiegel geguckt?


Nun gehören für *mich* die Firma und ihre Produkte untrennbar zusammen. Das beeinflusst natürlich auch meine Kaufentscheidung.  Mag bei dir anderes sein,  s.o. den Posting mit dem Wurst. 



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Kaniabikes mit Schlachtabfaellen gleichzusetzen halte ich schon fuer ziemlich unverschaemt, das ist Markenbashing wie es besser nicht geht.


 Hä? Wo hast du denn das schon wieder ausgelesen? Die Aussage bezog sich einzig und allein auf die "Ich vergleiche das ein bisschen mit der Wurst: Was interessiert mich, wie sie gemacht wird, wenn sie so lecker schmeckt?! "-Einstellung.



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Dass irgendwelche Verfehlungen, die mittlerweile Jahre zurueck liegen,


 Tja, wenn der Ruf erst ruiniert... Selber Schuld sozusagen. Aber lassen wir das, führt eher zu nichts.


----------



## druha78 (21. März 2013)

Diman, jetzt sei doch bitte nicht päpstlicher als der Papst selbst!... 

"Oh mein Gott!.. Man kauft doch keine Produkte von einem,  der mal Mist gebaut hat! Niemals, egal wie gut oder schlecht diese sind!....."

Ironiemodus aus.

Ausserdem ist es keine grundsätzliche Einstellung von mir, und es ist mir nicht "alles Wurs(ch)t". In dem Fall - schon. Weil das Bike einfach gut ist, mir und meiner Tochter gefällt, offensichtlich keine Produktionsfehler hat, und genau deswegen läßt mich der Rest ziemlich kalt, egal, wie lange du hier noch versuchst, deine Meinung kundzutun. Sorry...

Ich finde, du hast den Bogen langsam überspannt mit deiner feindlichen Einstellung gegenüber Kaniabikes, und jeder Satz von dir zum Thema "isla-kania" wiederholt nur noch das tausendfach Gesagte...

Ich möchte mich mit euch an dieser Stellte nur noch über die BIKES unterhalten. Aus allem anderen halte ich mich ab sofort raus. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (21. März 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Aber von mir aus, für mich ist das einfach eine Firma "Kaniabikes" , dieses "guter" Herr F. und "böser" Herr V. Spielchen ist doch eure Erfindung.



    @Diman: Das ist nicht erfunden. Wer hier schon länger dabei ist, dürfte mich noch als einen der "Isla-Fanboys" schlechthin kennen. Insofern dürfte ich hier ziemlich unverdächtig erscheinen, hier was zu erfinden. 

Die Kaniaschleichwerbung durch Herrn V. hat mich damals ganz wahnsinnig genervt und ich habe damals echt ganz schön google gequält, um rauszufinden, was da eigentlich los ist mit diesem Hersteller und seinem Geschäftsgebaren. 
Die ganzen Fake-Beiträge fanden auch absolut nicht nur hier statt, sondern in zig Foren - neben tour-magazin.de und anderen, kleineren Fahrradforen auch in x Elternforen, in denen ahnungslose Mütter zu Fahrradfragen von jemandem "beraten" wurden, der selbst "privat" ganz tolle Erfahrungen mit Kaniabikes hatte.  
Und in privaten Kleinanzeigenmärkten, in denen dann "privat" gaaanz tolle Kaniabikes zu kaufen gab zu einem Zeitpunkt, als wahrscheinlich insgesamt noch nicht mehr als fünf über irgendeinen Ladentheke gegangen waren. 
Weil sich da aber jemand aber immer wieder selten dämlich anstellte, war der Urheber mit google-Hilfe eigentlich letztlich immer persönlich identifizierbar - in den meisten Fällen schlicht über arg unkreative Wahl des Nickname. Und auf wen ich da immer wieder stieß, war ganz sicher nicht Herr Fischer, sondern den Besitzer diverser  Webauftritte, die neben dem identischen Impressum auch heute noch - ganz im alten Stil der Fake-Einträge - irgendwas verkaufen wollen und es dafür für scheinbar für unvermeidbar halten, die Produkte der Mitbewerber nach Leibeskraft schlecht zu reden. Als Beispiel sei hier z.B. der "Vergleich" des eigentlich über jeden Zweifel erhabenen  "Follow-Me" und dem auf der Seite angebotenen "Fun-Trailer" genannt: http://www.funtrailershop.de/info/de/vergleiche/2-vergleich-mit-follow-me/. (Wobei funtrailershop.de bitte nicht mit funtrailer.de zu verwechseln ist. Auch hier das gleiche Domain"spiel" wie bei den beiden Kaniaseiten) Da kann man echt immernoch nur den Kopf schütteln.

Aber genug davon: Denn hier gehts ja eben eigentlich um Kaniabikes und nicht um Herrn V. Und in Bezug auf Kania ist seitens dieses Herrn nun einfach seit 1-2 Jahren Ruhe in den Foren. Kaniabikes.eu macht  -wie die Räder selbst - einen absolut seriösen Eindruck. Die Erfahrungsberichte hier im Forum in Bezug auf Kaniabikes.eu/Fischer und Kaniabikeskäufe bei niedergelassenen Händlern fast durchweg positiv und vor Allem auch zweifelsfrei authentisch.

Und die .de/.eu Domain-Geschichte zeigt doch schon für sich genommen, dass da F und V absolut nicht an einem Strang ziehen, geschweige denn unter einer Decke stecken.

Da war es für mich jetzt einfach mal an der Zeit, den Kleinkrieg, der ja inzwischen halt anlasslos geworden war - eine kleine Fehde eben - für mich zu beenden. Dass ich das hier ein paar Beiträge weiter oben hier öffentlich gemacht habe und nicht einfach nur still für mich, liegt daran, dass ich mich da schon auch als jemanden sehe, der die Sache im einen oder anderen Beitrag ein bisschen länger weiter befeuert hat, als angebracht gewesen wäre angesichts der unübersehbaren Verbesserungen bei Kania - technisch wie "moralisch".

Das i-Tüpfelchen wäre natürlich eine öffentliche Erklärung/Distanzierung von Herrn Fischer zu den Schleichwerbe- und Konkurrenzschlechtmach-Fakes gewesen oder wäre es auch heute noch. Aber vielleicht ist sowas dann von einem Hersteller doch zu viel verlangt und kann natürlich auch wieder leicht nach hinten losgehen.

...

Wie auch immer: Bei mir hats ja auch eine ganze Zeit gebraucht. Und dafür, dass ich jetzt über Kania als nächstes Rad für meine Tochter nachdenken würde, reichts auch noch lange nicht. Aber Kleinkrieg spare ich mir halt ab sofort, bzw. eigentlich schon seit ein paar Monaten. Kaniabikes sind eben auch gute Räder und ein bis zwei Jahre Ruhe sind m.E. eine hinreichend lange Zeit Ruhe, um zu glauben, dass sich da was geändert hat.

so long
Chris


----------



## Steveee (6. April 2013)

hi, ich habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr angefangen nach einem leichten Rad für meine Tochter zu suchen, bin auf Kania gestoßen und hab mich dann hier im Forum danach erkundigt. Gestoßen bin ch auf viel gemotze, die rede war von spam im forum, schlechter rahmen blabla... egal, ich hab dann bei kania angerufen und mit Herrn Fischer telefoniert. es sollte ein 20" sein für die 6 jährige Maus. herr Fischer verriet mir von seinem damals aktuellen Projekt "24 smal", ein 24" rad mit klein ausgelegtem rahmen für schrittlängen ab 55cm, und riet mir zu warten bis ostern, dem geplanten Verkaufsstart, da die kleine dann ein 24" rad hätte und dies sehr lange. mit dem tipp hatte Herr fischer das risiko, dass ich mich nicht mehr melde auf sich genommen.

3 wochen vor ostern bestellte ich dann kurzfristig das Rad und herr Fischer lieferte dies noch vor Ostern. das Rad ist der Hammer und die kleine hat einen riesen spass. ich hab einen spacer unterm vorbau raus und diesen noch auf den kopf gedreht. sobald sie die schaltung hinten drauf hat, kommt die 2fach kurbel dran, da es bei uns ziemlich hügelig ist. im prinip haben wir mit dem 24" das 20" einfach übersprungen und somit auch n haufen geld gespart.

fazit: von meiner seite kann ich produkt und service mit einer 1*** bewerten. herr Fischer war immer extrem freundlich und das Rad ist schlichtweg toll gemacht.

Wenn Ihr also ein Kania interessant findet, dann macht euch einfach selbst ein bild. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2013)

Danke für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Die Ausführungen zu Kania bedürfen wohl keinen weiteren Kommentars, auch ich finde den Kontakt mit Herrn Fischer außerordentlich freundlich und hilfsbereit. Da ist jemand mit Leib und Seele dabei, wie man so schön sagt... 

Aber eine Frage hätte ich zum vorigen Rad. War das ein 16er oder 18er und welcher Hersteller?

Interessant finde ich übrigens, dass Isla bei 20" small und large anbietet, während Kania das bei 24" tut. So findet man bei wohl jeder Körpergröße ein Bike, was gerade schon passt und trotzdem maximal lange hält (nicht so schnell wieder "zu klein" ist).


----------



## Steveee (7. April 2013)

hmm, gute Frage. Die kleine hat nun eine Schrittlänge um 57 cm. Ich meine das vorige war ein 18er, aber wie gesagt, nicht sicher.

Die Vorderbremse des Kanias hab ich anfangs entschärft eingestellt, aber nach einigen Fahrten dann optimiert. Da die kleine eh noch recht tief sitzt, ist die Gefahr, über den Lenker zu gehen, recht gering.

Das Schalten fordert noch viel Aufmerksamkeit, was bei der ersten Ausfahrt dazu führte, dass eine Laterne zum Hindernis wurde. Nix passiert, weder Tochter noch Rad.

Grüße


----------



## Taurus1 (8. April 2013)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Kaniabike!

Die 2fach-kurbel, ist das die aus dem "Shift'n'grow" Programm, die auch auf der HP angeboten wird?


----------



## Steveee (8. April 2013)

ja


----------



## Pan Tau (22. April 2013)

So, unser Mittelkind bekommt im Mai nun ein neues Alltagsbike und ich habe mich fÃ¼r das KANIABIKES Twentyfour Small entschieden.

Die Kommunikation mit Herrn Fischer verlief bis jetzt sehr freundlich und effizient - trotz meiner zahlreichen SonderwÃ¼nsche  U.a. werden Rahmen und Gabel in schwarz gepulvert und die Komponenten bekomme ich unverbaut. Das vordere Laufrad wird mit einem 24 Loch CNC X-Light Nabendynamo aufgebaut werden und fÃ¼r die Beleuchtung greife ich auf Komponenten von Busch + MÃ¼ller zurÃ¼ck. Den 1 fach Kurbelsatz werde ich erst einmal verbauen, aber in Sachen Innenlager bin ich fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge offen - Schmerzgrenze: â¬ 40. Ach ja, in Sachen Bremsen werde ich wieder auf die Single Digit 7 und Speed Dial 7 von Avid zurÃ¼ck.


----------



## emvau (22. April 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation mit Herrn Fischer verlief bis jetzt sehr freundlich und effizient - trotz meiner zahlreichen Sonderwünsche .


Genau so war es bei mir. Ich habe einen der letzten Vorjahresrahmen (auch gepulvert) genommen und ebenfalls so manchen Sonderwunsch entwickelt. Mir konnte bis auf Kleinigkeiten geholfen werden. Also wenn man nicht unbedingt von der Stange ordern möchte, ist man bei Kaniabikes genau richtig. Versuch das mal bei Isla. Das wird schwierig

Ich habe es leider erst am Wochenende zusammenbauen können und meinem (sehr großen noch 6 jährigem) Sohn nur einen kurzen Ausflug gestattet. Einzige Tuningmaßnahme, die noch ansteht, ist die Sattelstütze zu tauschen. 

Was könnte ich denn noch beim Tretlager sparen? Wir haben schon die Zweifachkurbel.

Wir kommen vom 20er-Islabikes-large. Und der Übergang passt genau. Wir werden das Isla bis zum Ende ausloten und etwas später als möglich auf das Kania gehen. Kleine Rahmen machen meinem Sohn einfach sichtlich mehr Spaß

Ersteindruck ist jedenfalls sehr gut. Ausführliche Review mit Fotos folgt auf jeden Fall. Kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass wir was zu meckern haben werden. 

Gruß


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> So, unser Mittelkind bekommt im Mai nun ein neues Alltagsbike und ich habe mich für das KANIABIKES Twentyfour Small entschieden.


Gute Entscheidung  


Pan Tau schrieb:


> Das vordere Laufrad wird mit einem 24 Loch CNC X-Light Nabendynamo aufgebaut werden


Das wüsste ich gerne genauer. Welche Felge nimmst Du nun? Baut Dir Herr Fischer das mit seiner Felge auf oder liefert er eine einzelne Felge oder zerlegst Du ein Vorderrad von ihm?


----------



## Pan Tau (22. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich gerne genauer. Welche Felge nimmst Du nun? Baut Dir Herr Fischer das mit seiner Felge auf oder liefert er eine einzelne Felge oder zerlegst Du ein Vorderrad von ihm?



Ich lasse mir das Bike in Einzelteilen schicken - quasi ein Lego-Bausatz für fahrradbegeisterte Eltern 

Für das vordere Laufrad nehme ich dann die Original-Felge und baue das Laufrad auf. Mein Suche nach 24" / 24 Loch-Felgen war ja nicht sonderlich erfolgreich - vgl. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627604.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2013)

Gut, so haste doch genau was Du wolltest  Und dass Herr Fischer mit sich reden lässt, habe ich mir doch schon irgendwie gedenkt 

Die Felge vergisst Du natürlich nicht, vorm Einspeichen zu wiegen! 

Kann ich nur viel Spaß beim Aufbau wünschen!

Achso, nochwas: wir wollen Bilder sehn, vom Bausatz direkt nach Lieferung


----------



## Taurus1 (23. April 2013)

Viel Spaß beim Basteln. Ist ja fast wie der Unimog von Legotechnik unterm Weihnachtsbaum ;-)


----------



## Steveee (26. April 2013)

Hi, ich will die kurbel von 36 auf 32 zähne vielleicht sogar 30 reduzieren, finde aber nirgendwo etwas sicher passendes wo auch der kettenschutz dran ist. Selbst ohne dem kettenschutz hab ich keine ahnung, was da ran gehört.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Es geht um das kaniabikes 24 smal.

Danke und grüße
Stefan


----------



## Pan Tau (28. April 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Basteln.



Danke 



Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ist ja fast wie der Unimog von Legotechnik unterm Weihnachtsbaum ;-)




Hah! Genau den wollte mein Sohn zu Weihnachten und hatte vorgeschlagen, dass ich ja auf mein Weihnachtsgeschenk verzichten könnte, da der Weihnachtsmann ja nur ein begrenztes Budget hat...


----------



## Pan Tau (29. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Kann ich nur viel Spaß beim Aufbau wünschen!



Danke - werde ich ganz bestimmt haben 



trifi70 schrieb:


> Achso, nochwas: wir wollen Bilder sehn, vom Bausatz direkt nach Lieferung



Bilder wird es auf alle Fälle geben, aber bis dahin zitiere ich erst einmal Herrn Fischer: "Sie sind am Do im Besitz des mit Abstand schärfstem Kania`s, das es gab - heute kam der Rahmen, und es fällt mir echt schwer, diesen weiterzuschicken.. Ok, geht morgen ab."


----------



## Deleted234438 (1. Mai 2013)

Befinde mich gerade auf der Internetseite von Kaniabikes, unter der Rubrik" die Idee" wird tatsächlich behauptet, dass das Cube Kid 200 21 Gänge haben soll, war das so 2008?


----------



## trifi70 (1. Mai 2013)

Ob es so war, kann ich nicht sagen, vorstellbar ist es. Aber was anderes: die offizielle Kaniawebseite ist *kaniabikes.eu *

Und die behauptet das nicht, oder?


----------

